# 2022 Coyote Hunt Thread



## chase870

Same as always. Anyone who hunts them is welcome to post

1. Date and time
2. Number of hunters
3. County and terrain type
4. Weather and call type
5. Weapon and optics
6. Number heard
7. Number seen
8. Number killed


----------



## chase870

1. 3 January 21 / 2345 hrs.
2. 1 Hunter
3. 220 Swift w/ thermal
4. Barrow County pasture with cows and a overgrown pasture no cows
5. Dark light to no wind heavy frost
6. 2 heard
7. 2 seen
8. 0 killed

Today was the day the rain stopped, and the wind laid down and it was dark and cold, perfect. First set produced zero not even a distant howl. Second set was a bust until I picked up my call and I had two start yipping and howling I was halfway back to the truck. I stopped and put the call down and hoped for the best, batteries were dying when I picked the call  up. I set the call down and backed up hopping to have  a crosswind and some sort of a clear shot. Played death cries a bit and cut the call off, and sure enough had a pair show up but they   had cover between us, I finally got a shot and missed. The third set is a favorite, it over looks an old barn and overgrown pasture with junk cars and trash piles. I set up on the edge of an old cemetery that has Confederate Veterans buried in it I have killed more than a few yotes at this location, but last night was a nonproductive night at the graveyard.


----------



## DustyRoads

chase870 said:


> 1. 3 January 21 / 2345 hrs.
> 2. 1 Hunter
> 3. 220 Swift w/ thermal
> 4. Barrow County pasture with cows and a overgrown pasture no cows
> 5. Dark light to no wind heavy frost
> 6. 2 heard
> 7. 2 seen
> 8. 0 killed
> 
> Today was the day the rain stopped, and the wind laid down and it was dark and cold, perfect. First set produced zero not even a distant howl. Second set was a bust until I picked up my call and I had two start yipping and howling I was halfway back to the truck. I stopped and put the call down and hoped for the best, batteries were dying when I picked it up and backed up to try and have the wind in a crosswind and some sort of a clear shot. Played death cries a bit and cut the call off, and sure enough had a pair show up but they always had cover between us, I finally got a shot and missed


2022?


----------



## chase870

DustyRoads said:


> 2022?


Yes


----------



## chase870

4 Jan 22
2 hunters
AR 15 and 22-250 both with thermal
Morgan county pastures with cows, horses, chicken houses, and goats
Bark and cold light wind
Ichotech call, male and female howls kitten cries blind goat cotton tail and feral cat
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed

First set was perfect right out of the book next three sets of the night yielded nothing


----------



## chase870

5 Jan 22
1 hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Ichotech call howls, feral cat, and  kitten cries
Barrow county pastures with cows
Dark cold light breeze
3 or 4 heard
2 seen
0 killed

Pulled up to a fence line in my golf cart got out looked behind me and saw a yote just laying on the hill set the tripod up cut the video on its still there but easing towards the wood line lip squeek it and shot it good hit and it does a 360 and runs off
2nd set call get response wait nothing call again get a yote on the way kitten cries and hes in range. I miss the first shot he runs up hill to me and stops at say 60 yards facing me second shot center mass flops and stops moving. I scan the area and sure enough he gets up runs by  I can tell hes hit and makes it to the creek bottom. Got both on film solid hits just no bodies to show so I count them as misses. Pretty sure neither will survive the lick they took
https://rumble.com/embed/vpmjpp/?pub=wilnh


----------



## sleepr71

They are TOUGH animals. I’ve put killing shots into them & had them make it 300-400 yds until they got into a thicket & it got so thick I was afraid to go any further because I couldn’t see it,until it was too late & I might get bitten! They have a will to survive that no Deer or Human can compare to ?


----------



## chase870

chase870 said:


> 4 Jan 22
> 2 hunters
> AR 15 and 22-250 both with thermal
> Morgan county pastures with cows, horses, chicken houses, and goats
> Bark and cold light wind
> Ichotech call, male and female howls kitten cries blind goat cotton tail and feral cat
> 0 heard
> 2 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> First set was perfect right out of the book next three sets of the night yielded nothing


https://rumble.com/embed/vpmjpp/?pub=wilnh


----------



## Buckhead

1/5/22
One hunter
Heard County
Hardwoods
Foxpro - Female howls / adult cottontail distress
.22 mag with lights

Used suppressed rimfire due to proximity to neighbors.  Several were serenading close by, so grabbed my Foxpro and climbed into ladder stand. Called in a double really close, but couldn’t get a shot off.  Frustrating


----------



## Turkeytider

Anybody yote hunting in the Chatham County area? Interested in making some contacts and possibly partnering for some hunts. Have all my own equipment for use and am an older responsible hunter. Please send personal message or just reply to this post. Thanks all.


----------



## chase870

11 January 22
2 hunters
AR 10 with thermal /220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pastures
Cold light to no wind frost some light
Ichotech Call male and female howls death cries
0 seen
0 heard
0 killed


----------



## chase870

11 January 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pasture with horses/ pasture with cows and donkeys
Cold  half moon  frost on the ground
Icho Tech call Male and Female howls
3 plus heard
0 seen  
0 killed 

First set produced nothing to speak of maybe a distant howl maybe hard to tell lots of dogs in a nearby subdivision. Second set was a bit more productive Stopped at a favorite place that usually produces yotes. Hit a male howl and I had three different groups answer all across the highway. I have had them there before and its impossible to pull them across that road or at least it has been


----------



## chase870

12 January 22
1 Hunter 
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pasture with cows
light wind cold and half moon
Ichotec call Male and female howls death cries
0 heard 
0 seen
0 killed

Stopped in a place I kill a yote at every once and awhile set up with a cross wind and called a bit no luck not even a howl when the train came through town it usually gets a howl or two


----------



## sleepr71

Hope you guys get some Snow up there. Should make for some pretty fun and interesting Yote calling this weekend?


----------



## chase870

14 January 2022
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County overgrown pasture and powerline
cold light to no wind no frost bright moon
Ichotech call Male and Female howls yepping pair death cries and pup distress
multiple yotes heard 
5 to 7 seen
2 killed 
First set had me overrun with yotes. Could not get the usual suspects to hunt so I went to a place that I have seen yotes on in the past. Took my time and eased into position and set up. As soon as the male invite howl stopped they were talking to me after a female howl and a yipping pair call I gave them some death cries and they were on the way. To be honest I had yote fever on this one and should have shot a bit better
https://rumble.com/embed/vq14qk/?pub=wilnh


----------



## Doug B.

chase870 said:


> 14 January 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County overgrown pasture and powerline
> cold light to no wind no frost bright moon
> Ichotech call Male and Female howls yepping pair death cries and pup distress
> multiple yotes heard
> 5 to 7 seen
> 2 killed
> First set had me overrun with yotes. Could not get the usual suspects to hunt so I went to a place that I have seen yotes on in the past. Took my time and eased into position and set up. As soon as the male invite howl stopped they were talking to me after a female howl and a yipping pair call I gave them some death cries and they were on the way. To be honest I had yote fever on this one and should have shot a bit better
> https://rumble.com/embed/vq14qk/?pub=wilnh


Nice! Good job!!!


----------



## chase870

Wonder what this is gonna look like when it gets dark and the thermal gets cut on


----------



## furtaker

chase870 said:


> 14 January 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County overgrown pasture and powerline
> cold light to no wind no frost bright moon
> Ichotech call Male and Female howls yepping pair death cries and pup distress
> multiple yotes heard
> 5 to 7 seen
> 2 killed
> First set had me overrun with yotes. Could not get the usual suspects to hunt so I went to a place that I have seen yotes on in the past. Took my time and eased into position and set up. As soon as the male invite howl stopped they were talking to me after a female howl and a yipping pair call I gave them some death cries and they were on the way. To be honest I had yote fever on this one and should have shot a bit better
> https://rumble.com/embed/vq14qk/?pub=wilnh


Nice kills. What kind of 220 Swift do you have?


----------



## chase870

furtaker said:


> Nice kills. What kind of 220 Swift do you have?


I have several I put the thermal on my VS heavy barrel to start with and that made a heavy gun even heaver. I ended up buying a 700 classic to lighten what I was shooting then found a regular 700 synthetic and bought it. So I am now shooting the regular 700. The 700 and the 700 classic have some issues and need to see a professional gunsmith floor plate opens on its own every once and awhile and the bolt is hard to close on certain ammunition most especially reloaded ammo.


----------



## chase870

16 January 2022
2 Hunters
SCAR 17 with thermal 220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pastures with cows
cold, wet snow, windy with strong gusts, and very bright
ICHOTECH call invite howl male/female howls, feral cat and kitten cries
0 Heard
3 Seen
2 Killed

Couldn't wait to try thermal in the snow, another learning curve for sure. Seems the snow and ice keep all the terrain features the same temp so the picture you see is not as clear as one without snow. That said if an animal shows up, he is sure enough visible. Had I not wanted to hunt in the snow I probably would not have hunted in this wind it was pretty strong, another learning curve. First set produced nothing; wind was brutal. Second set I got next to a tree line that helped with the wind a bunch, so it put my setting up in a cross wind, but it wasn't too bad the trees helped a bunch. Not long after I hit a simple invite, I had a pair just show up bang flop. I just could not believe I called a pair up in the Gail force wind. Third set was on top of a hill with a very deep draw off to the side. Set up with the wind in my face and the draw to my left. Female Invite followed by a male howl nothing. I put feral cat on its a loud call, and I was goanna need it with the wind. It was not long, and I had a female come up out of the draw my friend shot her. Fourth set produced nothing.


----------



## DustyRoads

chase870 said:


> 14 January 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County overgrown pasture and powerline
> cold light to no wind no frost bright moon
> Ichotech call Male and Female howls yepping pair death cries and pup distress
> multiple yotes heard
> 5 to 7 seen
> 2 killed
> First set had me overrun with yotes. Could not get the usual suspects to hunt so I went to a place that I have seen yotes on in the past. Took my time and eased into position and set up. As soon as the male invite howl stopped they were talking to me after a female howl and a yipping pair call I gave them some death cries and they were on the way. To be honest I had yote fever on this one and should have shot a bit better
> https://rumble.com/embed/vq14qk/?pub=wilnh


Great shot!!!Thanks for video


----------



## DustyRoads

chase870 said:


> 16 January 2022
> 2 Hunters
> SCAR 17 with thermal 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County pastures with cows
> cold, wet snow, windy with strong gusts, and very bright
> ICHOTECH call invite howl male/female howls, feral cat and kitten cries
> 0 Heard
> 3 Seen
> 2 Killed
> 
> Couldn't wait to try thermal in the snow, another learning curve for sure. Seems the snow and ice keep all the terrain features the same temp so the picture you see is not as clear as one without snow. That said if an animal shows up, he is sure enough visible. Had I not wanted to hunt in the snow I probably would not have hunted in this wind it was pretty strong, another learning curve. First set produced nothing; wind was brutal. Second set I got next to a tree line that helped with the wind a bunch, so it put my setting up in a cross wind, but it wasn't too bad the trees helped a bunch. Not long after I hit a simple invite, I had a pair just show up bang flop. I just could not believe I called a pair up in the Gail force wind. Third set was on top of a hill with a very deep draw off to the side. Set up with the wind in my face and the draw to my left. Female Invite followed by a male howl nothing. I put feral cat on its a loud call, and I was goanna need it with the wind. It was not long, and I had a female come up out of the draw my friend shot her. Fourth set produced nothing.


Thanks for pics.
Loads of snow in Fannin,need to get off my warm chair and get out their!


----------



## sleepr71

I’d love to call em in the snow,especially on a Full moon night..?


----------



## 2dye4

chase870 said:


> 16 January 2022
> 2 Hunters
> SCAR 17 with thermal 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County pastures with cows
> cold, wet snow, windy with strong gusts, and very bright
> ICHOTECH call invite howl male/female howls, feral cat and kitten cries
> 0 Heard
> 3 Seen
> 2 Killed
> 
> Couldn't wait to try thermal in the snow, another learning curve for sure. Seems the snow and ice keep all the terrain features the same temp so the picture you see is not as clear as one without snow. That said if an animal shows up, he is sure enough visible. Had I not wanted to hunt in the snow I probably would not have hunted in this wind it was pretty strong, another learning curve. First set produced nothing; wind was brutal. Second set I got next to a tree line that helped with the wind a bunch, so it put my setting up in a cross wind, but it wasn't too bad the trees helped a bunch. Not long after I hit a simple invite, I had a pair just show up bang flop. I just could not believe I called a pair up in the Gail force wind. Third set was on top of a hill with a very deep draw off to the side. Set up with the wind in my face and the draw to my left. Female Invite followed by a male howl nothing. I put feral cat on its a loud call, and I was goanna need it with the wind. It was not long, and I had a female come up out of the draw my friend shot her. Fourth set produced nothing.


Good shootn fellas


----------



## chase870

18 January 2022
2 hunters
22-250 and 220 Swift both with thermal
Morgan County chicken houses clear cut pasture and cut cotton fields power line
cold bright full moon little to no wind
Ichotech call howls jack rabbit pup distress feral cat death cries cotton tail distress
2 groups heard
2 seen
1 killed

Long hard night of hunting it was cold and quiet. First 3 sets were in outstanding areas and produced nothing at all. Stopped for one last set on a cut cotton field. After several howls male and female I heard some yotes way off in the distance behind me. No luck they just were not interested. Just about the time we were fixing to pack it up I saw a dog way out in front of me and she was headed straight to the call pup in distress. My buddy drilled her and she did the spin biting at the hole in her side.

https://rumble.com/embed/vqbyw4/?pub=wilnh


----------



## chase870

20 January 22
2 Hunters
AR 15 220 Swift both with thermal
Barrow County Pasture with cows and old barns with feed bins
Ichotech call male/female howls feral cat and jackrabbit distress 
cloudy windy misting rain some moonlight 
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed 

Less than good conditions for hunting LaTrans. Had a opportunity to hunt a farm that is a yote heaven just couldn't get them to do the deal. There is plenty to eat there for them, the number of rats around the feed bins was impressive and cows are dropping little ones all over the farm. The first cold clear night I'll be back there as it should yield a few for the skull tree for sure


----------



## chase870

22 Jan 2022
2 Hunters
22-250 220 swift both with thermal
Morgan county pastures with and without cows
cold bright and very light or no wind
Ichotech call howls male and female, challenge call, death cries pup distress
3 different groups heard
3 seen
1 killed

First set of the night had a good response to a male howl took awhile for them to show but we finally had 3 come in to the field. Two were out of sight on the other side of a terrace and were not seen until me buddie shot this male. the next three sets produced a distant answer to a male howl but nothing ever showed


----------



## chase870

24 January 22’
1 hunter.
AR 15 with thermal
Catoosa County crop fields hedges and thickets
Cool bright breezy
Ichotech call simple invitation howl jack Rabit distress
0 seen
2 seen
1 killed

Hunted a track in catoosa county tonite I’m familiar with the farm and was by my self so I figured I would hunt four sets and only use a simple invite and jack rabbit in distress. First set yielded a healthy female. Second set produced a fox gave him a pass kinda cool to watch him work the field till he got down wind. Third set produced a yote shot him and heard the bullet hit him he made it into a thicket and I couldn’t find him I only count a kill if I can touch the coyote. Fourth set produced nothing. I only used to calls tonight an had a 50% come to the call rate<iframe class="rumble" width="640" height="360" src="https://rumble.com/embed/vqnvra/?pub=wilnh" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Permitchaser

21 January 22
1Hunter
Savage AT
Newton County
Cold windy
None seen
None heard
0 killed
I went out in the dark that morning. Unfortunately there was a wreck on my 2 lane road going to the farm. I finally turned around when I saw the only traffic coming back the other way where the ones turning around.  So I had to go way around to avoid the wreck.  So by the time I got to the box stand and put out my fawn decoy it was very light. Then in my hast forgot to check the wind and it was coming hard from behind
Going again this friday. Then go in the afternoon and check the wind before I chose my set location


----------



## chase870

Permitchaser said:


> 21 January 22
> 1Hunter
> Savage AT
> Newton County
> Cold windy
> None seen
> None heard
> 0 killed
> I went out in the dark that morning. Unfortunately there was a wreck on my 2 lane road going to the farm. I finally turned around when I saw the only traffic coming back the other way where the ones turning around.  So I had to go way around to avoid the wreck.  So by the time I got to the box stand and put out my fawn decoy it was very light. Then in my last  forgot to check the wind and it was coming hard from behind
> Going again this friday. Then go in the afternoon and check the wind before I chose my set location



I hear ya, the wind is the biggest thing to overcome with LaTrans. I have been lucky to watch many a Yote go out of their way to get down wind of the call and learned alot from it. Stay after them and keep


----------



## chase870

26 January 22
2 Hunters
AR 15 and 220 Swift both with thermal
Barrow County pastures with cows 
Cold light wind
Ichotech call invite howl male howl and female invite feral cat kittens and cotton tail
0 heard 
2 seen 
1 killed
https://rumble.com/embed/vqrhm9/?pub=wilnh
Been trying to get my buddy on a yote. The first time I ever took him had yotes all around him yipping and howling and he missed one. Since I have killed a few hunting with him just has not worked out for him, however he has not given up. Tonight, he sealed the deal, and killed his first thermal yote. First set produced zero second set had 2 come to the call I never saw the second one till the female he shot was almost over the hill.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/31/22
3 hunters
243 and 6 creeds w/thermal and nv
Grady county fields
45°
Tony Tebbe, Rick Paillet vocals
4 heard
3 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for the first time in two months. Found a couple that wanted to play. Border Wars was on fire. Should have had three but we didnt make the most of the double that came in.


----------



## chase870

1/31/22
2 Hunters
22-250/ 220 swift both with thermal
Jackson and Barrow Counties
pasture with cows, overgrown pasture, and old hay field
Howls, feral cat, kittens, and pup distress
4 groups heard
1 seen
0 killed

First stop was a pretty clean farm lots of cows etc. Invite howl had one come straight to the call either a wind shift or he saw my Buddy but he never exited the brush on the edge of the pasture. Second set on that farm had a group respond on the other side of the highway no luck with them. Next stop was a old, abandoned farm with overgrown fields no response or sightings very surprising. got home early so I hit a Barrow field by myself and had 3 groups respond one across the river and one across the road and one on closer by no luck. Seems every subdivision they cut pushes the yotes into a smaller area.


----------



## chase870

January total for the thread is 11. Trying to see if the thread can average 1 a week for the year.


----------



## billc

Feb 3, 2022 7:30 PM, cloudy, light wind
AR15 with Thermal
Jones County Food Plot
Foxpro - Rodent Distress and Eastern Cottontail
1 seen
0 killed
Came in after 30 minutes of intermittent calling
Hit on right shoulder. Can see blood coming out with video slowed down. Tracked 150+ yards, not found.

             https://youtu.be/dpbD1lvMfiE


----------



## Doug B.

billc said:


> Feb 3, 2022 7:30 PM, cloudy, light wind
> AR15 with Thermal
> Jones County Food Plot
> Foxpro - Rodent Distress and Eastern Cottontail
> 1 seen
> 0 killed
> Came in after 30 minutes of intermittent calling
> Hit on right shoulder. Can see blood coming out with video slowed down. Tracked 150+ yards, not found.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dpbD1lvMfiE


I know you don't count them unless you put your hands on them, but I would like to think that one is going to die instead of being a three legged coyote. They are hard to hit right in the day time. I'm sure it can be tough at night.  Even with your equipment, and I don't mean that with any disrespect!


----------



## chase870

Doug B. said:


> I know you don't count them unless you put your hands on them, but I would like to think that one is going to die instead of being a three legged coyote. They are hard to hit right in the day time. I'm sure it can be tough at night.  Even with your equipment, and I don't mean that with any disrespect!



We shot one that ran over 400 yards and pulled his guts out as he went through the woods. Id see a piece with the thermal go to it and scan till I saw another piece. They are tougher than any deer I ever shot


----------



## chase870

7 Feb 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County overgrown pasture no cows
Cold no frost steady wind
ICHOTECH Call female invite howls male howls pup distress
2 groups heard
3 seen
3 killed
https://rumble.com/embed/vrtmf4/?pub=wilnh

https://rumble.com/embed/vrtniu/?pub=wilnh
Heard these dogs the other night so I set up on them last night. Started calling with some howls and they lit up it wasnt long before they showed up got some outstanding video of them  I killed the first one graveyard dead one shot and called the other two out with pup distress. No doubt the new 220 swift is dialed in


----------



## Doug B.

chase870 said:


> 7 Feb 22
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County overgrown pasture no cows
> Cold no frost steady wind
> ICHOTECH Call female invite howls male howls pup distress
> 2 groups heard
> 3 seen
> 3 killed
> 
> Heard these dogs the other night so I set up on them last night. Started calling and it was on killed the first one and called the other two out with pup distress. No doubt the new 220 swift is dialed in


Nice!


----------



## 2dye4

chase870 said:


> 7 Feb 22
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County overgrown pasture no cows
> Cold no frost steady wind
> ICHOTECH Call female invite howls male howls pup distress
> 2 groups heard
> 3 seen
> 3 killed
> 
> Heard these dogs the other night so I set up on them last night. Started calling with some howls and they lit up it wasnt long before they showed up got some outstanding video of them  I killed the first one graveyard dead one shot and called the other two out with pup distress. No doubt the new 220 swift is dialed in


Awesome Chase.


----------



## Mike81

chase870 said:


> 7 Feb 22
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County overgrown pasture no cows
> Cold no frost steady wind
> ICHOTECH Call female invite howls male howls pup distress
> 2 groups heard
> 3 seen
> 3 killed
> https://rumble.com/embed/vrtmf4/?pub=wilnh
> 
> https://rumble.com/embed/vrtniu/?pub=wilnh
> Heard these dogs the other night so I set up on them last night. Started calling with some howls and they lit up it wasnt long before they showed up got some outstanding video of them  I killed the first one graveyard dead one shot and called the other two out with pup distress. No doubt the new 220 swift is dialed in


Man, those videos are great!  Looks like too much fun.


----------



## chase870

Mike81 said:


> Man, those videos are great!  Looks like too much fun.


Yep its pretty addictive, got any yotes??? I have a extra gun with thermal always looking for a new victim


----------



## sleepr71

Thanks for sharing those videos! Having a thermal makes all the difference doesn’t it? No way you’d ever get away with that running a red light,or in the daytime.


----------



## 2dye4

sleepr71 said:


> Thanks for sharing those videos! Having a thermal makes all the difference doesn’t it? No way you’d ever get away with that running a red light,or in the daytime.


You’d be surprised at the predators you could call with a good light at night. Good thermal makes it way too easy, but there are alternatives.


----------



## sleepr71

I’ve had good luck calling with lights,mainly on Foxes & Bobcats. Coyotes are different…they are VERY light shy. As soon as they see a light..they stall,or go into REVERSE? You have to shoot right then,or it’s over. I have actually killed more coyotes at night hunting in hardwoods. I like to get up in a Deerstand and call… When I hear them run in close…hit them with the light…then and bust them with a shotgun??


----------



## Yotedawg

3 hunters
243 and 6 creeds w/thermal and nv
North Grady county fields
35° nw breeze
Tebbe and Paillet vocals
Many heard
2 seen
1 killed

Hard hunting tonight for the Predator Outlaws. Dawgs were responding well vocally but they weren’t budging from where they were. This one stepped out at 400 yards and just hung up. Since he wouldn’t come to us, we sent the package to him. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## sleepr71

400 yds at night is getting it done..??


----------



## Yotedawg

sleepr71 said:


> 400 yds at night is getting it done..??


It was cool watching it in the thermal after the shot. The coyote folded and hit the ground then a couple of seconds later we heard the thump of the bullet. Perks of having a can.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> It was cool watching it in the thermal after the shot. The coyote folded and hit the ground then a couple of seconds later we heard the thump of the bullet. Perks of having a can.





Yotedawg said:


> It was cool watching it in the thermal after the shot. The coyote folded and hit the ground then a couple of seconds later we heard the thump of the bullet. Perks of having a can.



243 or the 6.5 creedmore?


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> 243 or the 6.5 creedmore?


243 shooting my handloads using a 70gr Sierra Blitzking bullet. This bullet has been a hammer in the 243 and 6mm creeds.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> 243 shooting my handloads using a 70gr Sierra Blitzking bullet. This bullet has been a hammer in the 243 and 6mm creeds.


Whats the trajectory on that load? I dont know a lot about the 243 but I'm told with the right load it can and will shoot flat and fast


----------



## chase870

9 Febuary 2022
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County old chicken house swamp and pasture no cows
Cold light wind pretty bright 
Ichotech call male and female howls invite howl death cries, and cotton tail distress
5 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Hunted a tough track last night its a old farm and the wind plays a huge factor on hunting it. Pulled up and heard a group yipping close by I set up in the chicken house and used some howls no response. Moved to the back of the property and set up again on a pasture  and creek bottom had good responses to a male 3 different single dogs and a group or pair. All no shows one dog did manage to get down wind and give me the your busted bark.


----------



## beretta

chase870 said:


> Yep its pretty addictive, got any yotes??? I have a extra gun with thermal always looking for a new victim


Dude, hit me up! I would love to do that!


----------



## chase870

10 Feb 22
2 Hunters
22-250 /220 Swift both with thermals
Ichotech call howls, cottontail distress, kittens, pup distress,
Morgan County cow crop and cotton fields
Bright moon light wind  cool to cold temp
0 heard 
5 seen
0 killed
 First set produced yotes in the field. My buddie shot on but we never found him the next two sets produced nothing


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> Whats the trajectory on that load? I dont know a lot about the 243 but I'm told with the right load it can and will shoot flat and fast


I am moving a 70gr bullet at 22-250 speeds with a 55gr. bullet. It has been impressive. And I can move it faster with the 6mm creeds. I am shooting over max powder which the powder companies play it safe. I am getting light ejector marks on my brass and the primer pockets get loose pretty quick from the pressure. I am on the edge.  But it is a laser which makes it a hammer as well. Attached is a range card. Hodgdon website  says I am running 3550 with 40gr. of varget powder. I am actually running 42gr so my velocity is up over 3600.


----------



## Doug B.

Yotedawg said:


> I am moving a 70gr bullet at 22-250 speeds with a 55gr. bullet. It has been impressive. And I can move it faster with the 6mm creeds. I am shooting over max powder which the powder companies play it safe. I am getting light ejector marks on my brass and the primer pockets get loose pretty quick from the pressure. I am on the edge.  But it is a laser which makes it a hammer as well. Attached is a range card. Hodgdon website  says I am running 3550 with 40gr. of varget powder. I am actually running 42gr so my velocity is up over 3600.


Is it a soft point? Boat tail?  What kind of bullet?


----------



## Permitchaser

sleepr71 said:


> I’ve had good luck calling with lights,mainly on Foxes & Bobcats. Coyotes are different…they are VERY light shy. As soon as they see a light..they stall,or go into REVERSE? You have to shoot right then,or it’s over. I have actually killed more coyotes at night hunting in hardwoods. I like to get up in a Deerstand and call… When I hear them run in close…hit them with the light…then and bust them with a shotgun??


Are you using red lights


----------



## sleepr71

Permitchaser said:


> Are you using red lights



Yes. I’m still hunting with the Poors? When I call,it’s either the first hour of daylight,the last hour of daylight,or on a Dark night..with Red lights. Blue filter also works well ?


----------



## sleepr71

Red light does NOT work well when the Moon is more than 1/2 full.


----------



## chase870

Doug B. said:


> Is it a soft point? Boat tail?  What kind of bullet?


Kinda why I like the swift when the fps gets over 3500 it takes the guess work out of it for most of the distance I shoot. It amazes me how a 50 to 60 grain bullet preforms at that speed


----------



## Doug B.

chase870 said:


> Kinda why I like the swift when the fps gets over 3500 it takes the guess work out of it for most of the distance I shoot. It amazes me how a 50 to 60 grain bullet preforms at that speed


That is so right! Whoever come up with that formula really knew what they were doing. I have seen though the damage first hand from a 22-250 boattail soft point and that's why I asked about what bullet.  Course I don't guess it really matters what caliber, a soft point is going to perform. Plus it has the speed like you are talking about the swift.  I am definitely not putting one over the other. I would take either one!


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> Kinda why I like the swift when the fps gets over 3500 it takes the guess work out of it for most of the distance I shoot. It amazes me how a 50 to 60 grain bullet preforms at that speed


One of my hunting partners is a speed freak. He uses 55gr. Blitzking bullets in his 6 creed and they are bumping 4,000fps. It is a laser as well. I have used a 22-250 on dawgs for over 30 years now and loved it. Speed kills. When we went thermal and totally night hunting, I switched. The availability of light 6mm bullets now has thrown the 243’s, 6 creeds, and 6mm remmys into the elite of fast, flat chamberings that match or beat the 22 cals. That data opened my eyes and that is why I switched. It has taken a few years to get totally confident with the rifle I am using but I am about as confident with it as my heavy barreled 22-250. When I point it at stuff it dies.


----------



## Yotedawg

Doug B. said:


> Is it a soft point? Boat tail?  What kind of bullet?


Doug, it has a hollowpoint but in the front cavity there is a polymer tip. It really keeps the tip from deformation from recoil or cycling. The polymer tip also insures rapid expansion of the hollow point and the tapered jacket controls that expansion to keep the bullet from “splashing” especially at the speeds we are pushing them. I have been using Sierra bullets for over 30 years when I first got into reloading. They have always married match grade accuracy with terminal ballistics on game I shoot down here in Georgia.


----------



## Doug B.

Yotedawg said:


> Doug, it has a hollowpoint but in the front cavity there is a polymer tip. It really keeps the tip from deformation from recoil or cycling. The polymer tip also insures rapid expansion of the hollow point and the tapered jacket controls that expansion to keep the bullet from “splashing” especially at the speeds we are pushing them. I have been using Sierra bullets for over 30 years when I first got into reloading. They have always married match grade accuracy with terminal ballistics on game I shoot down here in Georgia.


Sounds like a great setup!


----------



## chase870

13 Feb 22
2 Hunters
Shot gun, 30-06, and 308 no Thermal
Barrow county creek bottom with privet hedge
Overcast, windy, cold, some light rain
Ichotech call Male howl, rat distress cotton tail distress
0 seen 
0 heard
0 killed

Buddy of mine has yotes on a trail came and a black one is often seen between the hours of daylight and 9 or so. Never hunted this property durring the day but have killed some at night in the past so we decieded to give it a shot in the daylight. I was looking forward to scorching one with a 3.5 inch load of Buck. Had a good group of Crows respond to the call. I always like it when the crows come I think they are like a confidence decoy to the set.


----------



## Permitchaser

I'm not inclined to load for speed. Being an x long distance competitor, I've seen shell casing separate.  I love my 22-250 but can't get the ammo it likes any more so I'm reloading with Barns X at 3500 fps. I found these zip right through a coyote. Gave me an excuse to get an AR. My AR  likes 77 gr. Bullets at about 2700 fps. These BTH do a number on coyotes. They don't zip through and so far DRT


----------



## chase870

15 Feb 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Ichotech call Howls male and female cotton tail distress
Barrow County old chicken house woods and food plota
Bright moon light wind
3 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

As soon as I pulled in and got out of the truck I could hear one howling on the back side of the property once I set up and howeled some I got a response and had at least 3 different dogs talking back and forth. No way to out talk them so a little cotton tail in distress with no takers


----------



## chase870

19 Feb 22
1 Hunter 
AR 15 with thermal
Ichotech call invite howl and rat distress
Barrow County woods 
Bright moon light wind
1 group heard 
0 seen 
0 killed

Set up in the woods on the edge of the swamp and hit a Male Howl had a group respond no shows rat distress produced nothing. Got a text from my guys that work from me and I had to leave and go hunt another predator, one that walks on 2 feet


----------



## chase870

23Feb 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County old home place out buildings and chicken houses pasture with horses
warm light wind
Ichotech call howls cotton tail distress death cries kitten cries
3 groups heard 
0 seen 
0 killed
Kinda a dead night had three groups respond to a male howl they were pretty far off and never showed up


----------



## chase870

24 Feb 22
2 Hunnters
AR15 / 220 swift both with thermal
Barrow County back yard big garden area and creek
warm light wind 
Ichotech call male / female howls feral cat kittens and jack rabbit distress 
1 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Had a business meeting at my partners house, afterwards we usually call his back yard and have called up several yotes there in the past. After the first male howl I had one across the creek start barking at me I figure he was too close when I started calling or saw us set up. Once they start with the barking the gig's up


----------



## chase870

26 Feb 22
2 Hunters
AR 15 / 220 Swift both with thermal
Barrow County pasture powerline backyard
warm breezy
Ichotech call howls cotton tail distress jack breath feral cat 
0 heard
3 seen
1 killed
https://rumble.com/embed/vtdyg9/?pub=wilnh

Took one of my business partners hunting last night. I figured they would be on the move with a front on the way. It was warm and breezy with the wind blowing from the east and shifting some, not the best for most areas I hunt, but not the end of the day either. First 2 sets were a total bust nothing heard nothing seen. The third set I saw two mousing at 300 plus yards and they had zero interest in the call. Last set was in my buddies back yard, I have called up yotes there before. Last time we hunted it I called one up and hit it but never found it.  Looks like I found her last night.


----------



## Mike81

billc said:


> Another Yote hit hard but not found. Did about 3 flips in the air then streaked for the thick woods
> 
> Feb 24, 8 PM
> 1 hunter
> AR15 and thermal. 55 grain Federal Premium with Nosler ballistic tip
> Jones County, wooded edge of food plot
> Clear, calm, and cool night
> Foxpro rodent distress and eastern cottontail
> None heard
> 1 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> After 15 minutes of calling he came into the food plot then sat down in the edge of the wood line wondering where the cottontail went. Posed for me but I rushed the shot a bit. Hit him a little low and left but sure looks fatal. Video shows a good but of blood on his chest. I was lining up on the run for a second shot when the Thermal froze for a second
> 
> https://youtu.be/eUxOoZyYc_0


Looks like a bobcat to me but might be wrong. hit looked good


----------



## Doug B.

Mike81 said:


> Looks like a bobcat to me but might be wrong. hit looked good


I agree. I never could see anything that looked like a long coyote tail. It sitting down and watching sounds more like a bobcat too. Either way, I think it was a fatal shot!


----------



## chase870

Tough call I'm not gonna call it either way. Heat signature on the face looks like a yote, heat signature on the legs and tail look like a cat. The fact that it sat down is not a telling fact I have seen yotes and cats do the same thing. I hunt a lot at night and it has taken me a ton of rushed shots to relax and become one with the night. Stay after it. Either way the Turkeys in your area will stand a better chance.


----------



## CritterCatcher

I'd go back to the area and see if the buzzards can tell you more. There won't be much left of it at this point, but it might confirm cat or coyote.


----------



## chase870

5 March 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pasture with cows
Warm Dark light shifting breeze
Ichotech Call male / female howl rat distress feral cat death cries
1 group heard 
2 seen
1killed

First set pay day. Started with a male howl and hop a long shows up. I figured he was still alive after our last encounter. Last time he took a .223 round like a champ hit the dirt and flopped a little and stopped moving jumped up and ran off. I couldn't believe it. Now it was on I could tell he had a bum leg and was pretty sure it was him. Soon as he stopped I let the 220 Swift handle round 2
https://rumble.com/vwl8nh-2nd-time-around.html


----------



## WOODIE13

1.  March 6, 0630-0930
2.  1
3.  Fayette (WV), over grown hilly pasture 
4.  Cloudy, 50 degrees, cloudy, Foxpro, distress rabbit, female howl/yips
5.  12 gauge 00
6.  0
7.  0

Called in a bunch of crows, 2 hawks, an owl and a red fox.  Hunted out of a pop up blind.  2 different set ups.

Planning on going tomorrow morning with a buddy with his 17 HMR to a couple more of his spots.


----------



## Turkeytider

WOODIE13 said:


> 1.  March 6, 0630-0930
> 2.  1
> 3.  Fayette (WV), over grown hilly pasture
> 4.  Cloudy, 50 degrees, cloudy, Foxpro, distress rabbit, female howl/yips
> 5.  12 gauge 00
> 6.  0
> 7.  0
> 
> Called in a bunch of crows, 2 hawks, an owl and a red fox.  Hunted out of a pop up blind.  2 different set ups.
> 
> Planning on going tomorrow morning with a buddy with his 17 HMR to a couple more of his spots.



Crows ( lots of `em ) coming to a rabbit distress is something I`ve noticed. I would think that would be a good thing, serve as a confidence decoy I would think. If there are any predators in the area they would be bound to take notice I would imagine.


----------



## WOODIE13

March 7th
Solo
Fayette county WV
12 gauge and 22-250
Grown up hilly pasture
Cloudy, 55 degrees, went from no wind to all over the place
Heard 0
Saw 1
Kill 0

My buddy canceled last night becauseit was supposed pour all night and today, I got up @ 0530, no rain, no wind so I grabbed the shotgun and 22-250 and headed out.  Got set up and @ 7, crows were all over me with the rabbit in distress.  Started out low then amped it up, then took it back down with short breaks in the calling.  

Hit it again at 0745 and I see this skinny black ball of fur racing in, thought it was a German Shepherd at first, just no tail...a black bear was running at the call, got about 60 yards away and the wind shifted, he slammed on the brakes, stood on his hind legs and away he went, sounded like a bull in a China shop despite all the rain. Guess he was @ 175 to 200 pounds.

I had 2 different callers, a Johnny Stewart that I was running the rabbit on and a Foxpro I just got, started using the latter with a few of the different sounds on it @ 0815.  Nothing but a few crows.  Decided to try the lost hen for a bit, still nothing.  By this time the wind was blowing all over the place.  I muted the call, turn to look over my right shoulder and there's a nice coyote sneaking in at 25 yards just at the edge of the autumn olive thicket.  I got the safety off the shotgun, but being right handed he disappeared like a ghost.

Sat there a little longer, took the blind down and decided to start work on my funnels in the thicket, also scouted the cattle farm and found a few crawl unders and holes in the fence for next season.

Pretty eventful morning, glad the bear didn't eat my call.


----------



## Turkeytider

WOODIE13 said:


> March 7th
> Solo
> Fayette county WV
> 12 gauge and 22-250
> Grown up hilly pasture
> Cloudy, 55 degrees, went from no wind to all over the place
> Heard 0
> Saw 1
> Kill 0
> 
> My buddy canceled last night becauseit was supposed pour all night and today, I got up @ 0530, no rain, no wind so I grabbed the shotgun and 22-250 and headed out.  Got set up and @ 7, crows were all over me with the rabbit in distress.  Started out low then amped it up, then took it back down with short breaks in the calling.
> 
> Hit it again at 0745 and I see this skinny black ball of fur racing in, thought it was a German Shepherd at first, just no tail...a black bear was running at the call, got about 60 yards away and the wind shifted, he slammed on the brakes, stood on his hind legs and away he went, sounded like a bull in a China shop despite all the rain. Guess he was @ 175 to 200 pounds.
> 
> I had 2 different callers, a Johnny Stewart that I was running the rabbit on and a Foxpro I just got, started using the latter with a few of the different sounds on it @ 0815.  Nothing but a few crows.  Decided to try the lost hen for a bit, still nothing.  By this time the wind was blowing all over the place.  I muted the call, turn to look over my right shoulder and there's a nice coyote sneaking in at 25 yards just at the edge of the autumn olive thicket.  I got the safety off the shotgun, but being right handed he disappeared like a ghost.
> 
> Sat there a little longer, took the blind down and decided to start work on my funnels in the thicket, also scouted the cattle farm and found a few crawl unders and holes in the fence for next season.
> 
> Pretty eventful morning, glad the bear didn't eat my call.



Man, the bear was worth the price of admission on its own!


----------



## WOODIE13

First one I ever saw was in the mid 80s, I was still hunting with my bow, look up, see a big black thing, thinks it a German Shepherd in the middle of nowhere...but this bear got about 10 to 15 ft from me, we were on the same trail heading to each other, had a white streak center ooooof his muzzle.  Only certain counties had bear season then, now you can take 2 in @ 7


----------



## Turkeytider

WOODIE13 said:


> First one I ever saw was in the mid 80s, I was still hunting with my bow, look up, see a big black thing, thinks it a German Shepherd in the middle of nowhere...but this bear got about 10 to 15 ft from me, we were on the same trail heading to each other, had a white streak center ooooof his muzzle.  Only certain counties had bear season then, now you can take 2 in @ 7


Absolutely no desire to kill a bear. Just me.


----------



## WOODIE13

Back then you never saw one at all and if you did, you were legendary.

Taken 2, first with an xbow, 390 pounds, 2nd with a rifle, 150 pounds, the big one about killed me getting it out and the 2nd ate so good, especially the backstraps.

Now they are becoming a nuisance here, limit was 1 a year now it's 2 if one is taken in select counties.

Season went out December 31st, they just getting their eat on


----------



## chase870

3 March 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Morgan County cattle farm pastures
Cool dark light wind
Ichotech call Male Howl and mature cotton tail distress
3 groups heard 
5 seen 
1 killed

Finally, got around to hunting a farm thats been on my list of places to go. The farmer has been saying he has a yote problem and to be honest I just overlooked it. First set I had one float right in from behind me, he just never really slowed down just a steady hop/ run trying to get down wind of the call. I jumped the gun and tried to shoot him on the run and missed. Gave it awhile and looked behind me and had one just sitting in the in the pasture waiting, so I shoot him and he drops. Saw another yote in the pasture on the way to the second stand. Second stand produced another yote and I jumped the gun and shot him to soon, not sure if I hit him or not. Third set had a yote on the way to the call and my batteries died and I forgot to put extras in my bag so I called it a night. All in all I made a few technical errors and it cost me 2 yotes. Should have had 3 for the night 
https://rumble.com/embed/vufv7n/?pub=wilnh


----------



## chase870

10 March 2022
2 Hunters
AR 15 220 Swift both with thermal
windy, and very humid
Barrow County pastures with cows
Ichotech call Male howls, cotton tail distress, death cries, pup distress, yote vs. cotton 
0 heard
3 seen 
0 killed

Set up for first set and I notice a yote walking around with some cows he had no interest in the call and was headed away from us. Next set had one come in fast he was on the downhill side of a terrace, so he showed up and I did not have a lot of time to get ready to shot him. Let's call him Lucky we shot up a half a box of ammo and never hit him. 3rd set had a yote hang up at 337 yards. He paced back and forth but never would come off the hill and give me a shot wasn't so much worried about the distance but needed him off the top so I had a backstop in case I missed


----------



## chase870

Thread Total For February is 5


----------



## chase870

Have not hunted in a couple of weeks due to running for a State Senate seat which has taken up a good bit of time. I don't usually pick one to target and name him, but Lucifer is on the list


----------



## sleepr71

Maybe you can get him while he still has his Winter coats??


----------



## chase870

4 April 2022
2 Hunters
AR 15 / 220 swift both with thermal
cool light wind pretty dark
Morgan County pastures / hay fields 
ICHOTECH call male howl simple challenge and trash talker, baby cotton tail cotton tail
3 different groups heard 
2 seen 
0 killed 

Had a pretty interesting night. The first set produced a single yote came right up the draw I thought he would. A clean miss for the guy with me. Had a group wind me and the old alpha male in the pack talked to me for most of the night off and on


----------



## Gentleman4561

April 8 2022
2 Hunters, one first timer
ARs, 6.5 and .300 BLK. ATN Thermals
Foxpro, mainly played vocals
Hunted 3 spots

1st spot, farmer forgot to tell son we were coming so when we started howling he started blasting his shotgun off the deck, left after that.

2nd, heard a big group, but they were across a fairly busy road.

3rd, saw one and killed one


----------



## chase870

Gentleman4561 said:


> April 8 2022
> 2 Hunters, one first timer
> ARs, 6.5 and .300 BLK. ATN Thermals
> Foxpro, mainly played vocals
> Hunted 3 spots
> 
> 1st spot, farmer forgot to tell son we were coming so when we started howling he started blasting his shotgun off the deck, left after that.
> 
> 2nd, heard a big group, but they were across a fairly busy road.
> 
> 3rd, saw one and killed one



Good deal what vocals, county, weather conditions, etc. I always like to see what is working for other people in different areas. I have gained some good info and killed several yotes by using others info


----------



## billc

April 9, 9PM
Solo
AR with thermal
Foxpro: Female Howl, various Cottontail Distress
Jones County food plot
Cold, calm night, bright half moon
1 set
2 or 3 heard early
1 seen
1 killed

Finally dropped 1 after not finding last 4 despite good hits on the video. Unfortunately forgot to hit the video button on this one.
Usual howl or 2 heard at dusk, no response to Foxpro howl and yipping. Waited 15 minutes then started with baby cottontail low volume, worked up to several different cottontail distress calls. 1 or 2 minutes per call, 10 to 15 minutes between calls. Hour later young male walks up the road to the plot.


----------



## chase870

billc said:


> April 9, 9PM
> Solo
> AR with thermal
> Foxpro: Female Howl, various Cottontail Distress
> Jones County food plot
> Cold, calm night, bright half moon
> 1 set
> 2 or 3 heard early
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> Finally dropped 1 after not finding last 4 despite good hits on the video. Unfortunately forgot to hit the video button on this one.
> Usual howl or 2 heard at dusk, no response to Foxpro howl and yipping. Waited 15 minutes then started with baby cottontail low volume, worked up to several different cottontail distress calls. 1 or 2 minutes per call, 10 to 15 minutes between calls. Hour later young male walks up the road to the plot.
> View attachment 1145713



Nice job. I kill a lot of yotes at the 45 to 60 min mark


----------



## mallardsx2

Another one bites the dust.

Killed 4/10/2022
8:30 AM
Wearing my bedroom slippers from my front porch....
Lip squeaked her across my field to within 50 yards of my house.
.243


----------



## chase870

13 April 22
1 Hunter
220 swift with thermal
Barrow County pastures one with horses one without
Bright moon, light breeze, warm
ICHOTEC Call baby cotton tail, pup distress, male howl
0 heard
3 seen
1 killed

First set produced nothing wind shifted on me I don't think it played a part in nothing coming to the call, just a dead set.

The second set produced 3. The first one came from behind me and seemed to be headed to the call. I let him cross the pasture, and walk through some trees towards the call. He came out a little below the call but never stopped walking. I just let him go he seemed to have a destination and I figured no point in educating him. Tried some pup distress with no luck on getting him to come back. I had 2 more come across the field just like the first one about 10 minutes after I played pup distress the female just wasn't goanna stop so I shot her on the move

https://rumble.com/v10xabw-barrow-county-bad-girl.html


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> 13 April 22
> 1 Hunter
> 220 swift with thermal
> Barrow County pastures one with horses one without
> Bright moon, light breeze, warm
> ICHOTEC Call baby cotton tail, pup distress, male howl
> 0 heard
> 3 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> First set produced nothing wind shifted on me I don't think it played a part in nothing coming to the call, just a dead set.
> 
> The second set produced 3. The first one came from behind me and seemed to be headed to the call. I let him cross the pasture, and walk through some trees towards the call. He came out a little below the call but never stopped walking. I just let him go he seemed to have a destination and I figured no point in educating him. Tried some pup distress with no luck on getting him to come back. I had 2 more come across the field just like the first one about 10 minutes after I played pup distress the female just wasn't goanna stop so I shot her on the move
> 
> https://rumble.com/v10xabw-barrow-county-bad-girl.html



Nice going. Really envy you guys that have a place(s) to hunt.


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> Nice going. Really envy you guys that have a place(s) to hunt.



I am watching the places dry up, subdivision after subdivision. The 3 yotes I saw last night came from a tract of land that's being developed for 200 plus houses crossed a fairly busy paved road. The advantage I have now is every time I thin the pack new dogs get pushed in


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> I am watching the places dry up, subdivision after subdivision. The 3 yotes I saw last night came from a tract of land that's being developed for 200 plus houses crossed a fairly busy paved road. The advantage I have now is every time I thin the pack new dogs get pushed in


Thanks. I don’t know where or how to begin to make contacts for possible places to hunt. I have the gear, just no place to use it right now.


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> Thanks. I don’t know where or how to begin to make contacts for possible places to hunt. I have the gear, just no place to use it right now.


Where do you live I will show you how if you like


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> Where do you live I will show you how if you like


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Captain Claptrap

15 April
2 hunters
Franklin pastures
still / dusk / foxpro vole distress
6.5 CM NV / AR thermal
heard 3
saw 1
unsure of kill

On the way to the stand we saw one running off. Shot and it dropped immediately, but then got up and ran off into the woods. We decided not to look long because it was near dark and we wanted to get setup in the box blind in the same field. Shortly after we heard what sounded like distress barks coming from the area where the shot one we entered the woodline. Activity after this was the worst I can recall and I'm wondering how much is due to the shot possibly ruining area hunting for a time? Once a shot is taken in one location, does it pretty much ruin activity there for a while? Or, could the low activity be related to the super bright full moon we had last night? We later heard a barker--no howls and it didn't feel like entering the field.


----------



## billc

Captain Claptrap said:


> 15 April
> 2 hunters
> Franklin pastures
> still / dusk / foxpro vole distress
> 6.5 CM NV / AR thermal
> heard 3
> saw 1
> unsure of kill
> 
> On the way to the stand we saw one running off. Shot and it dropped immediately, but then got up and ran off into the woods. We decided not to look long because it was near dark and we wanted to get setup in the box blind in the same field. Shortly after we heard what sounded like distress barks coming from the area where the shot one we entered the woodline. Activity after this was the worst I can recall and I'm wondering how much is due to the shot possibly ruining area hunting for a time? Once a shot is taken in one location, does it pretty much ruin activity there for a while? Or, could the low activity be related to the super bright full moon we had last night? We later heard a barker--no howls and it didn't feel like entering the field.



That is the "We know you are there" bark. In my experience it usually occurred when the wind was not right or had shifted after I set up. I call it the "you are busted" bark. No point in continuing the hunt after they bark at you


----------



## sleepr71

Gunshots do not always scare off Coyotes. It depends on whether they saw/heard/smelled something that alarmed them. Sometimes there is a physical barrier between them & you (like a big creek)..and they won’t cross it,but will bark at you. IMO……once you hear that “barking”…the only call that might make one come closer is the “Challenge Howl”. If they don’t respond to that..leave quietly…you have been busted…


----------



## chase870

Captain Claptrap said:


> 15 April
> 2 hunters
> Franklin pastures
> still / dusk / foxpro vole distress
> 6.5 CM NV / AR thermal
> heard 3
> saw 1
> unsure of kill
> 
> On the way to the stand we saw one running off. Shot and it dropped immediately, but then got up and ran off into the woods. We decided not to look long because it was near dark and we wanted to get setup in the box blind in the same field. Shortly after we heard what sounded like distress barks coming from the area where the shot one we entered the woodline. Activity after this was the worst I can recall and I'm wondering how much is due to the shot possibly ruining area hunting for a time? Once a shot is taken in one location, does it pretty much ruin activity there for a while? Or, could the low activity be related to the super bright full moon we had last night? We later heard a barker--no howls and it didn't feel like entering the field.



Gunshots do not really spook them unless you are shooting at them in my experience. They must have winded you or seen you when you walked in either way they knew you were there and the Bark is the "Your Busted" method they have of letting you know what time it is. As far as the full moon goes stay in the shadows and you should be good. My guess is the yote saw you walk in and skirted the woods till he could wind you.


----------



## chase870

15 April 22
2 Hunters
AR 15 with thermal
Oglethorpe County Planted Pines roads and food plots
Bright full moon light steady wind
Ichotech call baby cottontail pup distress male howl death cries male howl
6 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Went to a lease with my Buddie who has a pig issue and waited until the pig showed up at the feeder to enjoy its last meal. While waiting on the pig a big group of yotes lit up had to be at least 6 in the group so I was pumped about that. first set produced nothing, second set was a zero as well, and the third set had one coming towards the call I could see him through the planted pines, but he disappeared and never showed up, I figure he must have winded us. No yotes but a nice pig


----------



## chase870

16 April 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow county pastures with cows
Full bright moon and steady breeze
ICHOTEC call baby cotton tail pup distress mature cotton tail male howl 
0 Heard
2 seen 
0 killed

First set nothing. Second set I saw a yote headed my way and my batteries died. Got them changed out and he was gone called some and nothing. Right before I left I hit pup distress and had one just about run me over never saw him after he got past me


----------



## chase870

17 April 2022
2 Hunters
AR 15's with thermals 
Jackson County pastures with cows
Full bright moon light shifting winds 
ICHOTEC call baby cotton tail, cotton tail, pup distress male howls 
5 heard
1 seen 
0 killed

first set had one come to the tree line and stop never broke cover and disappeared the wind shifted and he winded us no doubt what happened with him. second set had some vocal responses but they were all no shows


----------



## Captain Claptrap

16 April
2 hunters
Clarke powerline border
still or 1mph Easterly / afternoon / cottontail distress then yote challenge
6.5 CM NV / AR thermal
heard 0
saw 1
killed 1

Cameras here routinely show yotes but we never hear them. I think it may have to do with being so close to industrial area. I was 35 feet up a tree bordering this powerline and my son was running the fox pro about 150 up the powerline edge in a box blind. I was fiddling on my phone about 7 minute in when I heard the yote walking away along the edge within 15 yards of my tree. I went to shoot but couldn't get a clear shot by the time I was ready (should have been prepared!). I called my son and had him switch to a challenge call to possibly get the dog to turn around. He hand't seen the dog, but during the call spotted him another 150 yards beyond me still heading away. About 4-5 minutes later, the (same?) dog was coming back on the opposite side of me  toward my son and I killed it about 25 yards from my tree.


----------



## DOUG 281

Good job


----------



## chase870

22 April 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pasture
Warm little to no wind dark
ICHOTECH Call baby cotton tale pup distress, and male howl
0 heard
3 seen
2 killed

First set sucess had to find a new way into a piece of property. I haven't hunted it in 2 years due to access issues. Got set up and called a little and sure enough I had a triple show up killed 2 of the three. Second set was on a different track with no luck at all                                         https://rumble.com/v1219rg-2-out-of-3.html


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> 22 April 22
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County pasture
> Warm little to no wind dark
> ICHOTECH Call baby cotton tale pup distress, and male howl
> 0 heard
> 3 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> First set sucess had to find a new way into a piece of property. I haven't hunted it in 2 years due to access issues. Got set up and called a little and sure enough I had a triple show up killed 2 of the three. Second set was on a different track with no luck at all                                         https://rumble.com/v1219rg-2-out-of-3.html



Well done!! Keep it up. At least if I can’t hunt myself I can hunt vicariously through you!! LOL!


----------



## sleepr71

Good shooting. Looked like they smelled you..but just had to stop & see if they could figure things out..?


----------



## billc

April 23
Jones County food plat
Single
AR15 with Thermal
Foxpro Field Mouse distress
Mild dark night, minimal wind
1 seen
1 killed
30 seconds of field mouse distress and he comes straight to the call.  Must have been close



https://rumble.com/v125jke-coyote-6.html


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

billc said:


> That is the "We know you are there" bark. In my experience it usually occurred when the wind was not right or had shifted after I set up. I call it the "you are busted" bark. No point in continuing the hunt after they bark at you


Yup


----------



## chase870

24 April 22
1 Hunter
870 12Ga super full Turkey Choke 2 Oz's #5's 
Early morning cool light to no breeze 
Barrow County Hardwood Ridge
Fox Pro Shockwave "Nutty Nut Hatch"
0 Heard
1 Seen 
1 Killed 

I'm a firm believer Yotes are very bad for turkeys as I have killed a bunch of them over the years Turkey Hunting. As the Turkey population has declined I have started to take my call with me and hunt Yotes at the same time or some places just straight out hunt Yotes during the day.
Had a bird gobble early on. He decided to go with a hen and had no interest in what I had to say. Had the Fox Pro set up about 40 yards out and played Nutty Nut Hatch some and had a Hawk fly in hit the ground and walk around the call, a first for me. I called some off and on and about 40 min into it I saw her about 60 yards out. I knew she was looking for the call so I hit it again and she busted out of the bushes at about 20 yards, perfect shotgun range


----------



## chase870

24 April 22
2 Hunters
AR 15's with thermal
Oglethorpe county clearcut
Warm light wind dark 
Fox Pro call Nutty Nut Hatch pup distress baby cotton tail Male Howls
4 Heard
2 seen 
0 killed

Went to a buddy's lease last night. Had a couple of unforced errors, left the tripods in the truck on the first set, batteries died in the call second set, left the remote for the other call in the truck etc. The first set was the best had some vocal response and a yote actually showed up in the clear cut got within 35 or 40 yards and busted us. I missed him in the clear cut just couldn't quite get him to stop. Shooting thermal free hand is not easy to do. The next set produced nothing. Third set had one come out of a draw and was headed to the call, the only thing I can figure is the wind shifted and he just disappeared.


----------



## Turkeytider

Boy, Chase, you must have one understanding spouse/significant other ( if you have one!! ) to spend as much time as you do late at night in the woods!! LOL!


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> Boy, Chase, you must have one understanding spouse/significant other ( if you have one!! ) to spend as much time as you do late at night in the woods!! LOL!



I am lucky in that area. She knows there are worse habits I could have. As far as hunting, I used to hunt a very different type of predator and it's a far more time consuming hunt. It's easier to stay around the house and hunt a set or two every know and then than hunt a fugitive who has jumped bail. I still hunt fugitives some but normally leave that to the younger stronger guys that work for me


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> I am lucky in that area. She knows there are worse habits I could have. As far as hunting, I used to hunt a very different type of predator and it's a far more time consuming hunt. It's easier to stay around the house and hunt a set or two every know and then than hunt a fugitive who has jumped bail. I still hunt fugitives some but normally leave that to the younger stronger guys that work for me


I hear you. The two legged variety is the most dangerous thing on the planet for sure!


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> I hear you. The two legged variety is the most dangerous thing on the planet for sure!





Turkeytider said:


> I hear you. The two legged variety is the most dangerous thing on the planet for sure!


They are same as hunting other things. Once I figure out where you get sex and drugs from I'll get them, and when all else fails they almost always show up at their mom's house


----------



## chase870

28 March 22
1 Hunter
220 swift with thermal
Morgan county pastures with cows
Dark cool little to no wind
Ichotech call baby cotton tail, male howls, and pup distress
3 Heard
0 Seen 
0 Killed 

Old Alpha dog got to talking to me on this property again, and he's gonna make it to where we can't be friends. Sooner or latter he will slip up. Second time hes talked and wont show, I think hes the first yote I missed on this property.


----------



## sleepr71

You’re gonna have to throw something off the wall at him to make him drop his guard & come in….something like a Challenge Howl…then use a diaphragm call to imitate a young Coyote getting his ever living butt kicked. Or an off the wall prey sound…like a Turkey in distress. A box call + diaphragm call together can sound like several Turkeys getting attacked..and a Turkey in distress..at Night…has called in a Bunch of predators for me. I’ve had 2-3 Yotes run in wide open to it. My favorite is to get up in a tower stand & do it. It sounds more natural coming from an elevated position?. May have to use 2 calls on the same set. I’ve even taken a Coyote decoy with me before to lure one out into the open..they can’t stand it when they have pups?


----------



## Hammb

Going to be going after coyotes at the up coming two-week season at Redlands. Any tips for a new guy? I've got a Icotech GC500 with all the calls that come with it. Any particular favorites? My plan is a invite howl then maybe lone female followed by chatter and rabbit in distress.

I've got about 9 stands in the area. Some I've heard howls, others I've gotten yotes on camera. Would y'all suggest open field areas or more thick wetlands kind of places. There's one area where I've scene lots of rabbit and of course lots of yote tracks down in a wet river bottom.

Also, I have to hunt specifically in the daytime. Any tips for that?


----------



## sleepr71

Hammb..the first & last hour of daylight are going to be best. I’d try Fawn in Distress & baby Cottontail sounds. A Fawn decoy is a good tool to add,if you don’t mind packing it in?


----------



## chase870

Hammb said:


> Going to be going after coyotes at the up coming two-week season at Redlands. Any tips for a new guy? I've got a Icotech GC500 with all the calls that come with it. Any particular favorites? My plan is a invite howl then maybe lone female followed by chatter and rabbit in distress.
> 
> I've got about 9 stands in the area. Some I've heard howls, others I've gotten yotes on camera. Would y'all suggest open field areas or more thick wetlands kind of places. There's one area where I've scene lots of rabbit and of course lots of yote tracks down in a wet river bottom.
> 
> Also, I have to hunt specifically in the daytime. Any tips for that?



During the day this time of the year I stick with distress sounds during the day fawn baby cotton tail baby birds etc. Its what they are eating, see post #115


----------



## chase870

9 May 2022
2 Hunters
220 swift, AR 15 both with thermal
Barrow county fresh cut hay and pasture with cows
Light wind, warm, and some clouds.
Ichotech call, baby cotton tail, male howl
0 heard 
3 seen 
0 killed

First set had a pair of yotes in the field before I could set the call and get back to the gun. Love that fresh cut hay. Got a tad excited and took a shot I should not have, clean miss. Second set my buddy had one come to the call while I went to get the truck never broke cover for him.


----------



## chase870

11 May 22
1 Hunter 
220 swift with thermal
Barrow County fresh rolled hay field 
Warm little to no wind and bright 
Ichotech call male howls jack rabbit distress rodent distress
0 heard 
1 seen 
0 killed 

Heard one of my places to hunt had a fresh cut field so I decided to go kill one right quick just knew it was a done deal. Sure enough I was right on the money rolled up got ready to set up and discovered I left my tripod at the house in my other truck. I drive home get the tripod and go back when I turned off the hard top I saw the yote in the field. If I had set up when I first got there it would have been game on. I knew he was going to be in the field, I was just late to the party


----------



## sleepr71

They do LOVE a freshly cut Hay field…?


----------



## Keith Karr

12 May 22
2 Hunters
6mm creedmoor with ATN thermal
Hornady 87 grain Vmax
Haralson county
69 degrees ENE wind and bright
Ichotech prey distress, challenge howl and pup in distress
2 heard
5 seen
3 killed

My buddy and I had decided to stop hunting at the end of March but a farmer friend lost a cow birthing a calf to yotes a few nights ago. We had two sets on his property and killed one at each set and saw a third.

Next location was another friends yard….yes I said yard. He has chickens and several hundred acres of woods behind his house. Called in two, killed one. The other didn’t stay long enough for a shot. I got two and my buddy got one.


----------



## chase870

Keith Karr said:


> 12 May 22
> 2 Hunters
> 6mm creedmoor with ATN thermal
> Hornady 87 grain Vmax
> Haralson county
> 69 degrees ENE wind and bright
> Ichotech prey distress, challenge howl and pup in distress
> 2 heard
> 5 seen
> 3 killed
> 
> My buddy and I had decided to stop hunting at the end of March but a farmer friend lost a cow birthing a calf to yotes a few nights ago. We had two sets on his property and killed one at each set and saw a third.
> 
> Next location was another friends yard….yes I said yard. He has chickens and several hundred acres of woods behind his house. Called in two, killed one. The other didn’t stay long enough for a shot. I got two and my buddy got one.
> View attachment 1151381View attachment 1151382


Nice job Keith. Please keep posting even the hunts if you dont kill one. I figure the info helps everyone that hunts them


----------



## chase870

14 May 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County hay field with rolled bales in the field
Fairly bright light wind warm
Ichtech Call jack rabbit distress 
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed 

Working on one that gave me the slip. No sooner than I got set up and let things calm down the wind picked up and a thunderstorm rolled in


----------



## chase870

15 May 22
1 Hunter
870 12 Ga 2 oz of #5's
Barrow County Hard wood ridge and river bottom 
Warm light breeze
FoxPro Shockwave call, nutty nuthatch, and fawn in distress
2 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed 
3 sets one one the ridge and 2 in the bottoms called up a big doe no yotes


----------



## Keith Karr

17th May 22
2 Hunters
6mm creedmoor with ATN thermal
Hornady 87 grain Vmax
Carroll county
64 degrees NE wind and full moon
Ichotech prey distress, challenge howl and pup in distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed (male)

My partner and I called two places that a lady was having problems with yotes harassing their pets. No luck. 

Next location was a big hay field across from my house…..they just bailed it yesterday. Parked at the barn and started scanning. Had one less than 100 yards away. He took off running but I propped on the fence and my buddy barked and he stopped for a second…..his last second. Lol 

His was running with a limp, left front leg was bent and must have been broken in the past.


----------



## furtaker

chase870 said:


> 15 May 22
> 1 Hunter
> 870 12 Ga 2 oz of #5's
> Barrow County Hard wood ridge and river bottom
> Warm light breeze
> FoxPro Shockwave call, nutty nuthatch, and fawn in distress
> 2 heard
> 0 seen
> 0 killed
> 3 sets one one the ridge and 2 in the bottoms called up a big doe no yotes


Does go crazy over fawn bleats this time of year. I had one nearly stomp me to death one time.


----------



## chase870

17 May 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow county pasture/ fresh cut hay
Ichotech call Male howl baby cotton tail pup distress
Warm bright moon light wind
0 heard
1 seen 
1 killed

Took Ralph hunting with me, hes new to it just wanted to see how he would do. I tried to tell Ralph to stay in the shadows cause the yotes could see him in the moon light and he did not listen insisted on standing there in the moon light. I could just about see him with the naked eye at 75 meters. A male howl and some baby cotton tail had a male dog on the way. He stopped at 197 meters and was staring at Ralph when the 220 Swift bite him. I'm not sure but Ralph might make a decent hunting partner 

https://rumble.com/v156jj5-dont-get-up.html


----------



## chase870

19 May 22
2 hunters 
AR10 in 308 220 swift both with thermal
Jackson County cut hay fields several weeks old 
bright moon shifting winds
Ichotech call baby cotton tail male howl poots revenge
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed

First set no sooner had I clamped the gun into the tripod and looked through it I had a female running towards me. I had not even put the call out yet, no clue why she was coming to me. I shot her at less than 50 yards. Second set produced on came in hard to poots revenge and my Buddie missed him 3 times.
https://rumble.com/v15ante-jackson-county-tough-girl.html


----------



## chase870

21 May 22
1 hunter 
220 swift with thermal
barrow county hay fields
warm windy cloudy
Ichotech call male howl fawn distress poots revenge
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

3 sets and nothing a very sad night for sure


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

chase870 said:


> 21 May 22
> 1 hunter
> 220 swift with thermal
> barrow county hay fields
> warm windy cloudy
> Ichotech call male howl fawn distress poots revenge
> 0 heard
> 0 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> 3 sets and nothing a very sad night for sure


Shoulda came fishing with me instead


----------



## chase870

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Shoulda came fishing with me instead View attachment 1153127


You got one of them thermal fish hunting scopes?????


----------



## chase870

22 May 22
2 Hunters
AR 15's with thermal
Barrow county food plots
light wind hot and cloudy 
Ichotech call baby cotton tail, fawn distress, male howls, and poots revenge
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed 

No takers just a couple of does that had interest in the fawn in distress call


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

chase870 said:


> You got one of them thermal fish hunting scopes?????


Haha! Nope and ain’t gonna buy one! Dang boat, fuel and bait costs enough!


----------



## chase870

27 May 22
2 Hunters
22-250 / 220 Swift both with thermals
Barrow county fresh cut hay field
Light wind dark moon 
Ichotech call babe cotton tail, fawn distress, jack rabbit distress, male howl
0 heard 
2 seen
2 killed
First set produced nothing. Second set had a female on the way to the call she never made it out of the tree line. Third set never got started we had a yote walking around in front of us when we got to the stand, my buddy killed her before we even got set up. A good hunt and two kills for my Buddy with his new thermal. No video on these I was not in a position where I could film, and he has not got his scope set up to video yet.


----------



## chase870

28 May 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Jackson County fresh cut hay field
dark warm and a light breeze 
Ichotech call fawn in distress, female howl, jack rabbit distress, cotton tail distress
5 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Hunted a fresh cut field that was big enough for two sets first set produced a response from a large group or yotes but They were not interested. The second set had a big doe just about run me over, fawn in distress should be the deal soon


----------



## billc

chase870 said:


> Same as always. Anyone who hunts them is welcome to post
> 
> 1. Date and time
> 2. Number of hunters
> 3. County and terrain type
> 4. Weather and call type
> 5. Weapon and optics
> 6. Number heard
> 7. Number seen
> 8. Number killed


May 28
1 hunter
Jones County overgrown food plot, box stand
Warm clear night, no wind, no moon
Foxpro
AR15 with Thermal
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Finally got back in woods after several weeks. Had cell cam pics of first fawn of the year but next morning had a large yote in broad daylight at 8AM in same exact spot.
Went through progression of rodent distress, baby rabbit, cottontail distress with no takers. Hit fawn bleat and 5 seconds later heard heavy hoof beats come storming down the trail at full speed. Large doe came into plot and spent 30 minutes looking for the fawn. 10 minutes after she finally left I hit pup distress couple of times. With no response had to call it a night.


----------



## chase870

30 May 22
2 Hunters
AR 15's with thermal
Barrow county pastures with cows
Warm, Dark, light wind
Ichotech call baby cotton tail howls fawn distress pup distress
3 heard
1 seen 
0 killed
3rd set on the way back to the truck was the charm. Had a female howl twice in a creek bottom and a pair across the road, I love the train. Had one show up to pup distress shot it death spin and it made it to the creek bottom and into the privet hedge. If its not dead by now it will be in the morning. If I can't touch it I dont count it as a kill


----------



## chase870

31 May 22
2 Hunters
22-250 / 220 Swift both with thermals
Morgan County pastures with cows
Warm pretty dark calm wind
Ichotech call howls, jack rebbit distress fawn distress pup distress fawn distress mature cotton tail distress
6 heard 
2 seen
0 killed

First set had some vocal response buy no takers. Second set had 1 vocal response, and nothing else. I did call a fox out with the Mature Cotton Tail distress, he walks town the fence line and almost to me.


----------



## chase870

3 June 22
1 hunter / 1 spotter
220 Swift with thermal and handheld thermal
White County cut and bailed hay fields 
Dark and a very light wind
ICHOTECH Call cotton tail, fawn, and pup distress, howls, poots revenge coyote vs. fawn.
7 Heard 
2 seen
2 killed

Had a member reach out to me about a yote problem, I actually did not see the message on the site here till a few weeks later so I called. I met up with him and off to his place we went. First round of cotton tail distress had yotes lighting up in multiple locations, but nothing showed. On the way to the next stand, we were greeted by a howl in the tree line. I just stopped the cart and walked back 40 or so yards to the top of the hill, set the call out, and locked the gun in the tripod, and  no sooner than that happened I had a yote just show up. I  hadn't even cut the call on, shot him and let things settle down a bit. A couple of male howls and cotton tail distress had another come straight to the call.
https://rumble.com/v17axiv-bum-rush.
https://rumble.com/v17ayy6-bum-rush-buddie.


----------



## sleepr71

Good shooting? It’s hard(for me) to get after them once it gets into the 90’s. Too many things crawling around out there in the dark & Mosquitos will make it plumb miserable?‍??


----------



## chase870

7 June 22
2 Hunters
22-250 / 220 Swift both with thermal
Morgan County cotton field, and hayfield
very warm some moon light shifting light wind. 
Ichotech, cotton tail, pup, kitten, and woodpecker distress. Male howls 
3 heard 
1 seen 
0 killed

Had one finally break cover on the first set and walk into a bare field. He saw us and never really stopped walking. Actually kind of a trot going straight away from us. got him stopped about 200 yards out and missed. the rest of the night was a bust. Nothing moving or responding to the call.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Enjoy reading your posts, I am glad you are dedicated to removing the Yotes Chase870.


----------



## chase870

Buford_Dawg said:


> Enjoy reading your posts, I am glad you are dedicated to removing the Yotes Chase870.



Hunting predators is very addictive. Smarter than Turkeys and harder to kill. Most of the Turkeys I hunt have been victims of Yote predation and the flocks are few and far between. Development has played a part in some areas as well. I have called up more Yotes Turkey hunting in the last 10 years than I can keep track of. Yote hunting has filled the void for me and I can hunt them 24/7/365 day or night and no limit. Some times I'll hunt for long time, some times I'll hunt one set 35 to 45 minutes depends on work and weather.


----------



## chase870

11 June 22
2 Hunters
AR 15's both with thermal
Barrow County Cow Pastures
Warm, very light wind, bright moon
Ichotech Call cotton tail, pup distress, male howl,
0 Heard
1 Seen 
0 Killed

Fist set taker came to cotton tail distress, yote circled the call and stopped at about 100 or so yards may be 150 hard to tell. From the way it sounded it was a hit yote ran off and I could not find it. I don't count it as a kill unless I can touch it


----------



## chase870

19 June 2022
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow county hay field and pasture no cows
Cool little to no wind
ICHOTECH Call fawn in distress, coyote vs fawn, male howls
5 heard
1 seen
1 killed
https://rumble.com/v193lna-52-grains-of-pain.html?mref=wilnh&mc=1hobm
First set was a rush, hit fawn in distress and it was on had a female run straight to the call. Second set had 5 in the distance howl all no shows. Third set produced zero


----------



## chase870

28 June 22
1 Hunter
12 ga. 870 #4 Buck / Dead Coyote load and Dead Coyote choke
Barrow County Hard wood Ridge
Warm overcast light breeze 
Ichotech call Nutty Nut Hatch, fawn in distress Male Howl
0 seen 
0 heard 
0 killed

Decided to switch up a bit and hunt in the daylight some. I've called and killed yotes on this ridge in the daylight before. First set was a bust with the exception of the crows and a hawk. Moved down the ridge closer to a hay field and used Fawn in Distress had a couple of does bust in on me. Its always a shot of adrenalin when that happens even more so when its a yote.


----------



## chase870

6 July 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County hay field
Light wind, bright night, thunderstorms on the way 
Ichotech call fawn in distress, pup distress male howl
0 Heard
0 Seen
0 killed

Dead night I hunted the front of the thunderstorms hoping to catch one on the move. I have noticed that I have had little to no luck hunting the fronts. Not sure if its a weather thing or a wrong place wrong time thing


----------



## chase870

7 July 22
1 Hunter 
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow county hayfield
light wind overcast but bright 
Ichotech call pup, fawn, cottontail distress male howls, and yipping pair
0 heard 
0 seen
0 killed 

Changed up and hunted the backside of a storm front. I figured the cooler air might have them on the move. It was a dead night nothing moving much asw a bunch of deer bedded down in the fields but nothing else


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

chase870 said:


> 19 July 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow county hay field and pasture no cows
> Cool little to no wind
> ICHOTECH Call fawn in distress, coyote vs fawn, male howls
> 5 heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> https://rumble.com/v193lna-52-grains-of-pain.html?mref=wilnh&mc=1hobm
> First set was a rush, hit fawn in distress and it was on had a female run straight to the call. Second set had 5 in the distance howl all no shows. Third set produced zero


Time traveler...


----------



## chase870

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Time traveler...


LOL sometimes its late when I get in. At  I do well to remember my name most days


----------



## sleepr71

I’ve called a few in during the heat of Summer. The only time I had any consistent luck was: 1) Fresh Cut Hayfields ,or 2) Locating a pack right at Dusk….then going in as close to their den as possible early the next morning & calling. Exactly the same way you would roost a Turkey..except you have to keep the wind in your favor.?


----------



## chase870

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Time traveler...


Yep, I had to fix that


----------



## chase870

13 July 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Jackson county pastures with cows
ICHOTEC Call fawn cotton tail jack rabbit pup distress, male howl , yipping pair 
warm steady wind bright moon with clouds 
0 Heard 
0 seen 
0 killed 

Had a serious rain storm all afternoon and the rain cleared out I figured it would have some yotes on the move. Hunted two sets and had zero action other than a family of skunks I almost stepped on


----------



## chase870

23 July 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with Thermal
Barrow County Fresh cut hay field
clear sky little to no wind and hot
Ichotech call rat, baby cotton tail, and pup distress, male howl
1 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed

One of the places I hunt had the hay cut yesterday and fluffed today. I heard a yote a good ways off and on the other side of the highway never showed. Other than that it was totally dead, I guess the yotes are having heat stroke and unable to run around


----------



## Keith Karr

24 July 22
2 Hunters
6mm creedmoor and 223 with Thermal
Carroll County Ga and Randolph county Al
Cow pastures
clear sky, light sw wind and hot
Foxpro X24 pup distress and several other coyote sounds….no prey distress last night
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed


----------



## chase870

Keith Karr said:


> 24 July 22
> 2 Hunters
> 6mm creedmoor and 223 with Thermal
> Carroll County Ga and Randolph county Al
> Cow pastures
> clear sky, light sw wind and hot
> Foxpro X24 pup distress and several other coyote sounds….no prey distress last night
> 0 heard
> 2 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> View attachment 1165883


Nice, I'll try yote vocals only next time I go


----------



## Keith Karr

25 July 22
2 Hunters
6mm creedmoor and 223 with Thermal
Haralson County 
Cow pastures 
Overcast, hardly any wind and hot
Foxpro X24 pup distress and several other coyote sounds….no prey distress 
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed


----------



## chase870

It trips my trigger when I find fields that look like this. The Buzzards were in it eating fresh cut mice and snakes when I pulled up


----------



## Keith Karr

Good luck Charlie ! Hope you get a couple tonight ?


----------



## chase870

28 July 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with Thermal
Barrow county fresh cut hay field
Hot light wind
Ichotech call, barks howls pup distress rat distress
0 seen 
0 heard 
0 killed 

A dream come true I pulled into plat a food plot for the land owner and the hay had just been cut, buzzards all over the place for the rodent/ reptile buffet. I new it was gonna be a killing field, but it turned into a total bust. Saw nothing at all no deer rabbits owls, coons, or opossums.


----------



## sleepr71

I see them while we are actually cutting hay sometimes. Usually right at dusk,or just after dark. I shot one off the tractor one evening. I had just finished cutting  & had the tractor parked,but running to let the engine cool off some. Came out about 75 yds away & I opened the door & let the old 22Mag I keep in the tractor eat?. I’ve heard them Howling out in the Hayfield no sooner than we parked the tractors back at the house(1/2 mile away). They know Tractors= Food ?


----------



## chase870

7 August 22
1 Hunter 
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County hay field old chicken house and bush hogged fields
Hot and Humid light wind and bright moon but overcast
ICHOTECH call death cries male howl cotton tail and pup distress
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Hunted two sets, no yote activity, and only a few deer out. I'm not sure but I think all the yotes have heat stroke. I might try hunting at daylight for a bit and see if that changes things.


----------



## chase870

13 August 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County fresh cut hay
cooler than it has been with a light wind and a full moon
Ichotech call rat distress pup sounds and pup distress
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed


----------



## Keith Karr

I ordered this target last week and it came Tuesday. Got it painted and ready to practice on. 

After Sunday night I sure need it !

Wounded one and missed another ?

I plan to practice with my 22. It’s in the same Manners stock as my coyote gun and has the same trigger pull.


----------



## Keith Karr

14 August 22
1 Hunter
6mm creedmoor with thermal
Haralson and Carroll County pasture and a guys driveway/front yard 
Bright moon
Foxpro call coyote sounds and pup distress
1 heard
3 seen
0 killed

Saw two on the first set and wounded one. Flat missed one on the second set. Both easy shots. I re-zeroed and was off about 1.5” low an 1” right….but as close as the yotes were l still should have killed both. 

Being too hasty on the trigger was my problem.


----------



## chase870

Keith Karr said:


> I ordered this target last week and it came Tuesday. Got it painted and ready to practice on.
> 
> After Sunday night I sure need it !
> 
> Wounded one and missed another ?
> 
> I plan to practice with my 22. It’s in the same Manners stock as my coyote gun and has the same trigger pull.
> View attachment 1170752


----------



## chase870

Keith Karr said:


> I ordered this target last week and it came Tuesday. Got it painted and ready to practice on.
> 
> After Sunday night I sure need it !
> 
> Wounded one and missed another ?
> 
> I plan to practice with my 22. It’s in the same Manners stock as my coyote gun and has the same trigger pull.
> View attachment 1170752


Go ahead and shoot it with your thermal and do so at all ranges say 25 to 250 yards as lond as its in the direct sunlight you will be able to see it


----------



## chase870

31 August 22
2 Hunters
AR 15's with thermal
Barrow County pastures
Light wind cooler but still hot 
ICHOTEC Call, Pup distress Male Howl, yipping pair, cotton tail
3 Heard
0 Seen
0 Killed

Finally got to get back after them. Had a group light up and howl some on the second set but they must have other intentions and had no interest in anything I had to say to them


----------



## chase870

12 September 2022
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County Cut Hay field 
Dark and light wind till full moon came up
Ichotech call, pup sounds, rat distress, cotton tail distress
0 seen 
0 heard 
0 killed

Land owner called to let me know the hay was cut today most of the fields here are head high with johnson grass its rained so much they have not been able to cut it. Got there right after dark nothing in the field except 2 deer and a skunk. I figured there would be some yotes in this field


----------



## Keith Karr

12 September 2022
1 Hunter
6mm creedmoor bolt action with thermal
Carroll County hay field cut today and pasture with cows
Light wind, bright moon 
Foxpro X24 call, female lonesome howls, yipping pair and pup distress 
1 seen 
0 heard 
1 killed

Got started about 10pm on fresh cut hay field. Moon was so bright I moved twice after my initial setup. Finally got in the shadow of a big water oak. 15 minutes in a lone female came in. About 115-120 yard shot. 

Second set was a big pasture with cows. Pretty property but no luck.


----------



## chase870

Keith Karr said:


> 12 September 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 6mm creedmoor bolt action with thermal
> Carroll County hay field cut today and pasture with cows
> Light wind, bright moon
> Foxpro X24 call, female lonesome howls, yipping pair and pup distress
> 1 seen
> 0 heard
> 1 killed
> 
> Got started about 10pm on fresh cut hay field. Moon was so bright I moved twice after my initial setup. Finally got in the shadow of a big water oak. 15 minutes in a lone female came in. About 115-120 yard shot.
> 
> Second set was a big pasture with cows. Pretty property but no luck.
> View attachment 1176338


Nice


----------



## Keith Karr

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Keith Karr

15 September 2022
2 Hunters
6mm creedmoor bolt action w/thermal and 223 bolt w/thermal
Carroll County pastures and hay field cut  Tuesday.
Light wind, fairly dark since the moon didn’t rise till we were about done.
Icotech call, several coyote sounds and pup distress
1 seen
0 heard
1 killed
My hunting partner Michael and I went to three spots last night. Nothing at the first two pastures. 

The third was a cut hay field. When we walked up there was one already in the field maybe 150 yards away. 

I set up quickly and missed him. Just couldn’t get steady. 

We put the call out and a couple of minutes later she came back. Michael made a great shot at 184 yards. He redeemed me ! ?


----------



## Keith Karr

We going to try a few more places tonight.


----------



## chase870

Well done


----------



## sleepr71

17 September 11:30 PM.
Baldwin Co
1 Hunter
AR with Sightmark Wraith mini 4K
1 seen
1 killed
East wind,No moon,No calling.
Watching 2 freshly cut Hay Fields that we have seen Coyotes in,while cutting Hay this week. Heard one start howling in the bottom of the big field about 11:00 & waited for him to come out of the bottom,up to the big portion of the field where I was. Snuck to within 150 yds & just rested on a Hay bale. Howled & yipped a few times to see if others were nearby,but no takers. Turned out to be a Juvenile(this years Pup).Have been seeing one that’s GROWN while doing hay …so I’ll be back at it this week ?


----------



## chase870

sleepr71 said:


> 17 September 11:30 PM.
> Baldwin Co
> 1 Hunter
> AR with Sightmark Wraith mini 4K
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> East wind,No moon,No calling.
> Watching 2 freshly cut Hay Fields that we have seen Coyotes in,while cutting Hay this week. Heard one start howling in the bottom of the big field about 11:00 & waited for him to come out of the bottom,up to the big portion of the field where I was. Snuck to within 150 yds & just rested on a Hay bale. Howled & yipped a few times to see if others were nearby,but no takers. Turned out to be a Juvenile(this years Pup).View attachment 1177277Have been seeing one that’s GROWN while doing hay …so I’ll be back at it this week ?



Nice, surprised there was only one pup.


----------



## Keith Karr

16 September 2022
3 Hunters
6mm creedmoor bolt action w/thermal and 223 bolt w/thermal
Haralson County pasture and small fields
Very calm wind
Icotech and Foxpro call - several coyote sounds, pup distress and rabbit
2 seen
Heard some way off in the distance on first set
0 killed
2 missed 

My youngest son Chris went with Michael and I. Nothing on the first set. Second set Chris missed one at around 120 yard. It was his first hunt and first time ever shooting off a tripod. 

I missed one on the last set at 260 yards. Probably should have held a little high on it….may have shot low.


----------



## chase870

18 Sept 22
2 Hunters 
AR 15 / 22-250 both with thermal
Jasper County hay fields
Dark warm light wind
Ichtech call distress sounds and coyote vocals
1 group heard
0 seen 
0 killed

First hunt on this property. The owner says he has a pig problem and that was the primary target. Trust me he does not have a pig problem, he did however have a Armadillo problem and we worked on that pretty hard.


----------



## chase870

18 September 22
1 Hunter 
220 Swift with Thermal
Barrow County Pasture with cows
Dark light breeze to none at all fog was starting to get bad
Ichotech call Male and Female Howls Jack Rabbit and pup distress
0 heard
1 seen 
0 killed

Stopped by a place I hunt on the way home from Jasper County for a set. Had a yote come in behind me at the 40 min mark, the cows gave him away. He was probably 200 yards plus, not sure the range finder died. I think I made a noise, and it spooked him, he stopped broad side and I missed. A big disappointment I have been in a dry spell and that one should have broken the ice.


----------



## Keith Karr

20 September 2022
1 Hunter
6mm creedmoor bolt action with thermal
Carroll County hay field cut today. It’s a 50 acre field with about 30 in hay and the lower 20 along the river in pasture with cows.
Calm, dark and very foggy. I guess the light shower we had this morning caused the fog.
Foxpro X24 call, vole squeak and rabbit distress
1 seen
0 heard
1 killed

This field is across the road from my house so I road my electric cart over. Opened the gate at about 8:45 and pulled around behind the barn. One was in the field mousing around. I had to turn my scope on and rested my gun across the windshield that was folded down. Was about 100-120 yard shot. It was a young female.

After about 30 minutes of scanning the field I moved to about mid field and did a little calling. Saw one deer and the neighbors house cats.

I killed a big male in this field in May.


----------



## chase870

Nice nothing like rolling up on one


----------



## chase870

27Sept 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
barrow county hay field
cool and breezy dark no moon
ICHOTECH Call Male, Female howls, mature cottontail distress
0 heard 
0 seen
0 killed

Cool weather forced my to hunt a set tonight. Hunted a place that has produced well in the past but I guess the yotes had other things on their mind. I hear some dogs on this property if not see some pretty consistently, not sure where they were tonight


----------



## chase870

7 Oct 22
3 Hunters
AR 15's / 220 Swift with thermal
Jackson County pastures with cows
steady wind very bright moon and cool 
Ichotech call howls pup, cotton tail, and jack rabbit distress
6 or more heard
0 seen 
0 killed
Took two guys last night to my farm in Jackson County. I heard several yotes walking into the first set, and every neighbor's dog. I had yotes on both sides of me respond to howls but never showed up. The one on my left side sounded like a old Alpha male probably won't see him till breeding time I doubt he's goanna be easy to kill till then, he just sounded like he isn't going to put up with another male in his area.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/10/22
3 hunters
6 creeds and .243 w/thermal and nv
Grady county pastures and fields
65° light breeze
3 heard
7 seen
3 killed

The Predator Outlaws have not been out since February. Life has gotten in the way. As it is turning a little cooler we had to scratch that itch. Called in a total of seven with three confirmed kills and one we rolled up but he made it to the woods. Tony Tebbe vocals were on fire. Glad to see we haven’t lost our touch.


----------



## 2dye4

Yotedawg said:


> 10/10/22
> 3 hunters
> 6 creeds and .243 w/thermal and nv
> Grady county pastures and fields
> 65° light breeze
> 3 heard
> 7 seen
> 3 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws have not been out since February. Life has gotten in the way. As it is turning a little cooler we had to scratch that itch. Called in a total of seven with three confirmed kills and one we rolled up but he made it to the woods. Tony Tebbe vocals were on fire. Glad to see we haven’t lost our touch.


Great job guys. Keep laying them down.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> 10/10/22
> 3 hunters
> 6 creeds and .243 w/thermal and nv
> Grady county pastures and fields
> 65° light breeze
> 3 heard
> 7 seen
> 3 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws have not been out since February. Life has gotten in the way. As it is turning a little cooler we had to scratch that itch. Called in a total of seven with three confirmed kills and one we rolled up but he made it to the woods. Tony Tebbe vocals were on fire. Glad to see we haven’t lost our touch.



Nice


----------



## chase870

11 October 2022
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pastures with cows
full moon windy clouds moving so moon light was off and on
Ichotech call howls and death cries 
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed

First set was a zero almost gave up due to wind and moon light. I talked myself into the second set, figured I might as well hunt another set since I was there, and the day is coming when the property will be developed. I had two come behind me and I shot the female. She got to spinning and biting and bit her leg, she actually stuck the fang into the bone. Never had one bite themselves and stick the fang into the bone. It was impressive.
https://rumble.com/v1nr1so-couldnt-let-it-go.html


----------



## Yotedawg

10/13/22
2 hunters
243 & 6creed with thermal and nv
North Grady county fields
Light wind 63°
MFK, Tony Tebbe vocals
5 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for a few sets before midnight. Very slow till the moon got up, but we got it done with this young male. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> 10/13/22
> 2 hunters
> 243 & 6creed with thermal and nv
> North Grady county fields
> Light wind 63°
> MFK, Tony Tebbe vocals
> 5 heard
> 2 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws got out for a few sets before midnight. Very slow till the moon got up, but we got it done with this young male. Another south Georgia dawg down.



Nice, You seem to have great success with the MFK calls. I'm fixing to have them out on my shockwave and give them a try.


----------



## Yotedawg

We do have success with them and Tony Tebbe sounds. Their vocals really get the dawgs fired up.


----------



## chase870

15 October 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County Pasture
light wind shifted and blew from almost every direction 
Ichotech call male and female howls, cotton tail, pup distress 
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed


----------



## chase870

20 October 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with Thermal
Morgan county pasture with cows
light wind
Ichotech call male and female howls death cries and cotton tail in distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Landowner called and said he saw a couple of yotes today, and I told him I would be right on over. He snuck in on me never saw him till right before I shot him.
https://rumble.com/embed/v1mdvb9/?pub=wilnh


----------



## chase870

26 October 2022
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pastures
cool light wind clear sky
Ichotec call, howls, simple invite, pup, cotton tail, kitten distress
2 groups heard
1 seen 
1 killed

I Hunted 3 sets on two different places tonight. The first place produced nothing. I heard a group a good ways off but none showed up. I'm pretty sure they were on the other side of a subdivision thats up the road. 

2'nd set was on a long pasture on the second place I hunted. Nothing responded to the call, but I did hear a group a long way off when the train went by.

3'rd set was the charm, set up on a field with hay rolls in it. I had one come in to a simple invite howl she was trying to get down wind of the call. I watched her jump up on a roll of hay looking for the call. Kittens in distress got her to 156 yards.


----------



## DustyRoads

chase870 said:


> 26 October 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County pastures
> cool light wind clear sky
> Ichotec call, howls, simple invite, pup, cotton tail, kitten distress
> 2 groups heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> I Hunted 3 sets on two different places tonight. The first place produced nothing. I heard a group a good ways off but none showed up. I'm pretty sure they were on the other side of a subdivision thats up the road.
> 
> 2'nd set was on a long pasture on the second place I hunted. Nothing responded to the call, but I did hear a group a long way off when the train went by.
> 
> 3'rd set was the charm, set up on a field with hay rolls in it. I had one come in to a simple invite howl she was trying to get down wind of the call. I watched her jump up on a roll of hay looking for the call. Kittens in distress got her to 156 yards.


Look at that color!


----------



## sleepr71

Too bad you didn’t get video of her jumping up on that Hay bale! I’ve had them start jumping/pouncing like they were on a Pogo Stick when trying to spot the caller…


----------



## chase870

sleepr71 said:


> Too bad you didn’t get video of her jumping up on that Hay bale! I’ve had them start jumping/pouncing like they were on a Pogo Stick when trying to spot the caller…


Yeah, every once and awhile I have a technical difficulty. No video on her due to forgetting to take the sim card out of the laptop and replacing it in the DVR


----------



## chase870

6 Nov 22
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Jackson County pasture with cows
warm light shifting wind bright moon
Ichotech call feral cat death cries and simple invite 
0 Heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Noticed some of the cows at the farm have new babies, while I was deer hunting the other morning so I took my predator hunting equipment and hunted a bit after it got dark. I figured old LaTrans might be hanging around for a easy meal of after birth etc. Sounded like our neighbor was testing out a number of guns and they shot a good bit and some after dark, we shoot a good bit there and all the neighbors do as well so I dont think the sound of gunfire bothers the wildlife too much. Tough hunt with a very bright moon and wind


----------



## Tenpin

04 November 2022
1 Hunter
300 Blackout
Wilkes County hardwood creek bottom
Warm afternoon, 4pm
No calls/lures
0 groups heard
1 seen
1 killed

Deer hunting in ground blind. Coyote walked to within 20 yards of blind from upwind. Random kill.


----------



## chase870

Tenpin said:


> 04 November 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 300 Blackout
> Wilkes County hardwood creek bottom
> Warm afternoon, 4pm
> No calls/lures
> 0 groups heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> Deer hunting in ground blind. Coyote walked to within 20 yards of blind from upwind. Random kill.


Nice, once the rut is over, I'll take my call with me and call a little while deer hunting. I do this turkey hunting as well and kill a few yotes each year


----------



## Yotedawg

11/14/22
3 hunters
6 creeds and 243 w/thermal and nv
55° light east wind
South Grady county clearcuts
MFK and Tony Tebbe vocals
3 heard
2 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws got wind if a clearcut that had dawg tracks all over it. We went in and laid down the law. Had these two respond to vocals and took them out of the game. The male went 39 pounds. Nice mature pair.  Two more south Georgia dawgs down.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> 11/14/22
> 3 hunters
> 6 creeds and 243 w/thermal and nv
> 55° light east wind
> South Grady county clearcuts
> MFK and Tony Tebbe vocals
> 3 heard
> 2 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws got wind if a clearcut that had dawg tracks all over it. We went in and laid down the law. Had these two respond to vocals and took them out of the game. The male went 39 pounds. Nice mature pair.  Two more south Georgia dawgs down.


Nice did they respond to vocals or prey distress sounds


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> Nice did they respond to vocals or prey distress sounds


We run almost strictly vocals. I can’t remember the last coyote we killed running distress….other than pup distress which I consider a vocal.


----------



## chase870

20 November 22
1 Hunter 
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pasture/ hay fields
cold, dark, and a light wind
ICHOTECH Male Yote vocals pup, cottontail distress
2 groups heard
2 yotes seen
0 killed
Hunted 3 sets, first set produced a good buck I got to watch for awhile before he wandered off, and no yotes. Second set produced 2 yotes. I watched the male mark his area and scratch the dirt etc. according to the rangefinder he was at 326 meters. This pair had zero interest in pup distress, first time I have ever seen yotes ignore it the walked back into the wood line and I never saw them again. Third set had some vocal action across the highway. It sounded like they were in back of a subdivision and they never showed. Got home and had a pack sound off down the street


----------



## Keith Karr

It’s been a while since I’ve given an update. We’ve killed a few and missed a few since I last posted.

Last week a lady called and asked if l could help get rid of a beaver in her lake.

I went to see her this afternoon. Beavers had destroyed some really big trees and l told her she probably had more than one.

She owns 90 acres…..with about half in pasture and hay fields. She said l was welcome to coyote hunt too.

I’m being long winded so I’ll sum it up. Neither of my hunting buddies could go tonight.

Carroll county
6mm creedmoor
Foxpro X24
One hunter
2 saw
1 killed
Two yotes came quickly and close to cagey cottontail but were just over a terrace in the field. I lost sight of them and after a few minutes picked up my tripod and moved down hill for a better view.

They were gone. I started scanning the field and spotted them across the pasture. One was sitting looking my way and the other just walking around.

I made my farthest shot so far at 237 yards   on the sitting yote. It was a male and the largest coyote I’ve shot so far since taking up the addiction back in February.

Also shot 2 beaver for sure but I believe I got a third too. Also got an armadillo.

Great night !


----------



## chase870

Keith Karr said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve given an update. We’ve killed a few and missed a few since I last posted.
> 
> Last week a lady called and asked if l could help get rid of a beaver in her lake.
> 
> I went to see her this afternoon. Beavers had destroyed some really big trees and l told her she probably had more than one.
> 
> She owns 90 acres…..with about half in pasture and hay fields. She said l was welcome to coyote hunt too.
> 
> I’m being long winded so I’ll sum it up. Neither of my hunting buddies could go tonight.
> 
> Carroll county
> 6mm creedmoor
> Foxpro X24
> One hunter
> 2 saw
> 1 killed
> Two yotes came quickly and close to cagey cottontail but were just over a terrace in the field. I lost sight of them and after a few minutes picked up my tripod and moved down hill for a better view.
> 
> They were gone. I started scanning the field and spotted them across the pasture. One was sitting looking my way and the other just walking around.
> 
> I made my farthest shot so far at 237 yards   on the sitting yote. It was a male and the largest coyote I’ve shot so far since taking up the addiction back in February.
> 
> Also shot 2 beaver for sure but I believe I got a third too. Also got an armadillo.
> 
> Great night !
> View attachment 1192034


Nice, That Yote looks old and grey. He also looks to be well fed


----------



## chase870

21 November 22
2 Hunters
220 Swift / 22-250
Morgan County chicken house, pasture, hay and cotton fields
dark night clouds cold and little to no wind
Ichotech call squealing baby jack and coyote vocals
1 group heard 
1 seen 
1 killed
Hunted with my buddy tonight, first set Majic. We stopped at a property with a couple of chicken houses we hunt set up and almost as soon as the call cuts on he shows up squealing baby jack had his attention. He stops at about 200 yards and stands facing us for a bit for a while, finally he turns broad side and catches a 55 grain soft point. Next set was on a hay field had a pack respond and howl back buy they were way off and never showed up





						Never Turn Broadside
					

Morgan County Ga. Yote turns broadside




					rumble.com


----------



## Yotedawg

11/21/22
2 hunters
243 and 6 creed with thermal and nv
Grady county fields
NW wind 50°
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe distress and vocals
0 heard
3 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for a few but I should have stayed home. My shooting was less than spectacular. We should have loaded three up but only managed one. Dawgs were silent in my area and not responding to vocals. Started playing some distress and things started happening. Foxpro Lucky Bird was the ticket, calling all three dawgs in on different sets. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## Yotedawg

11/28/22
3 hunters
6 creeds and 243 with thermals
North Grady county pastures and fields
55° light breeze
Mfk, Tony Tebbe, Luck Duck vocals
6 heard
8 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for a few sets. The dawgs were vocal. We called in a single that busted our set and ran off, we took a shot at him but didnt connect. After the miss a group opened up but would not budge. Luckily we were able to move on them and we have found that to be very effective. We flanked them and tried them from several hundred yards from where we originally were. Lucky Duck Mr. T locator howl followed by Lucky Duck Fight Club had six dawgs run us over. Out of the six we got one confirmed kill and two knock downs that got to the woods. We should have had more. After that we set up in another field and had a huge female backdoor us but she was not sneaky enough. And on top of all that, in true outlaw fashion, we were checked by the local sheriff’s department. It was a pleasant experience and they admired the dawgs and asked us many questions about hunting coyotes.


----------



## Keith Karr

Sounds like a fun night Yotedawg ! Appreciate you sharing your hunt.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> 11/28/22
> 3 hunters
> 6 creeds and 243 with thermals
> North Grady county pastures and fields
> 55° light breeze
> Mfk, Tony Tebbe, Luck Duck vocals
> 6 heard
> 8 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws got out for a few sets. The dawgs were vocal. We called in a single that busted our set and ran off, we took a shot at him but didnt connect. After the miss a group opened up but would not budge. Luckily we were able to move on them and we have found that to be very effective. We flanked them and tried them from several hundred yards from where we originally were. Lucky Duck Mr. T locator howl followed by Lucky Duck Fight Club had six dawgs run us over. Out of the six we got one confirmed kill and two knock downs that got to the woods. We should have had more. After that we set up in another field and had a huge female backdoor us but she was not sneaky enough. And on top of all that, in true outlaw fashion, we were checked by the local sheriff’s department. It was a pleasant experience and they admired the dawgs and asked us many questions about hunting coyotes.


Nice, I have always had good luck running up on the law while yote hunting


----------



## chase870

28 November 22
2 hunters
22-250 AR 15 both with thermal
Morgan County 
light wind
Ichottech call Ferrel cat death cries yote howls cotton tail
0 heard
6 seen
0 killed

Had a decent set up wind shifted and we were busted. Hunted two more sets with no luck


----------



## chase870

28 November 2022
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County hay field / pasture with cows
light wind, dark lots of shadows to hide in 
Ichotech call cotton tail in distress, male howls
1 heard
1 seen 
1 killed

After striking out in Morgan County I decided to stop and hunt a set on the way home in Barrow County. I eased into the field and put the call on a hay bail and noticed some pigs at the end of the field, figured I'd call a little before I worked on the pigs. I started with cottontail distress and say a yote in the next pasture over, there is a draw between the two, like the book says she popped out down wind of the call and was walking into a cross wind trying to catch scent. The only thing she caught was a 60 grain vmax. The pigs flinched a little and settled down pretty quickly. As I was moving a little closer to the pigs the male yote got to barking and raising sand never would come up out of the draw. Hes made with me that's the second girlfriend Hes lost in the last month or so


			Wave Bye - Rumble


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> 28 November 2022
> 1 Hunter
> AR 15 with thermal
> Barrow County hay field / pasture with cows
> light wind, dark lots of shadows to hide in
> Ichotech call cotton tail in distress, male howls
> 1 heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> After striking out in Morgan County I decided to stop and hunt a set on the way home in Barrow County. I eased into the field and put the call on a hay bail and noticed some pigs at the end of the field, figured I'd call a little before I worked on the pigs. I started with cottontail distress and say a yote in the next pasture over, there is a draw between the two, like the book says she popped out down wind of the call and was walking into a cross wind trying to catch scent. The only thing she caught was a 60 grain vmax. The pigs flinched a little and settled down pretty quickly. As I was moving a little closer to the pigs the male yote got to barking and raising sand never would come up out of the draw. Hes made with me that's the second girlfriend Hes lost in the last month or so
> 
> 
> Wave Bye - Rumble


Don’t ya just love it when they stay just out of sight and bark and scream howl at you?


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> Don’t ya just love it when they stay just out of sight and bark and scream howl at you?


Yep, but I figure another couple of months and a female invite howl ought to cause him trouble


----------



## Yotedawg

12/1/22
2 hunters
6 creeds with thermal
50° calm
MFK vocals
2 heard
3 seen
1 killed

Two of the three Predator Outlaws got out for a couple of sets tonight. I had a conflict and couldn’t go but Mark and Strick called in a pair and a single and knocked one down that made it to the woods and put this one in the truck. MFK roo vocals were on fire. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## chase870

1 December 2022
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County pastures and old home place
bright moon little to no wind
Ichotech call invite howls feral cat hungry kittens and cotton tail distress
0 Heard
0 Seen
0 Killed

Buddy called and said the yotes were active around his house the night before and wanted me to come kill one. Nothing moving last night much around here


----------



## Yotedawg

12/6/22
2 hunters
6 creed and 243 AR’s with thermal
69° light wind
Grady county clearcut
TT, MFK, Foxpro vocals and distress
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws went out to a huge clearcut that we have had success at before. We are trying to hunt it as much as we can before the weeds get up. What we didnt know was the landowner had set fires to all the piles in the clearcut. The smoke hung low but the thermals cut through it. The dawgs, however, wanted nothing to do with it. The only thing we got was a double lung full of smoke and sore throats.


----------



## chase870

10 December 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 and 220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pastures with cows
Humid, cool, east wind, and overcast
ICHOTECH Call yote vocals, squealing baby jack, cotton tail, rat distress 
0 heard
1 seen 
0 killed

Hunted in front of the rain last night, be awhile since I hunted these two tracks just about gonna see LaTrans at least one set if I hunt both these tracts. First set produced nothing, the second set was text book perfect location wind direction the whole deal, this is where it was too easy. La Trans walks out in a wide open pasture just like he is supposed to but I had a hand held thermal in one hand and remote in the other. I rushed the shot thinking he was gonna get to the call before I could turn it off.  LA Trans caught me off guard.
https://rumble.com/v203v9a-haircut.html?mref=wilnh&mc=1hobm


----------



## Keith Karr

Charlie I’ve missed 3 or 4 this year because I rushed my shot. This is my first year hunting coyotes at night and the excitement has gotten to me about every time.

Half the time I forget to hit the record button too…..at least you remembered that.


----------



## DustyRoads

chase870 said:


> 10 December 22
> 1 Hunter
> AR 15 and 220 Swift with thermal
> Barrow County pastures with cows
> Humid, cool, east wind, and overcast
> ICHOTECH Call yote vocals, squealing baby jack, cotton tail, rat distress
> 0 heard
> 1 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> Hunted in front of the rain last night, be awhile since I hunted these two tracks just about gonna see LaTrans at least one set if I hunt both these tracts. First set produced nothing, the second set was text book perfect location wind direction the whole deal, this is where it was too easy. La Trans walks out in a wide open pasture just like he is supposed to but I had a hand held thermal in one hand and remote in the other. I rushed the shot thinking he was gonna get to the call before I could turn it off.  LA Trans caught me off guard.
> https://rumble.com/v203v9a-haircut.html?mref=wilnh&mc=1hobm


Like the video/missed,I understand that completely first hand.


----------



## chase870

DustyRoads said:


> Like the video/missed,I understand that completely first hand.


I'm not afraid to tell ya I missed if you hunt yotes enough your gonna miss. I give LaTrans credit where its due every time I miss one, he caught me with my hands full


----------



## Yotedawg

12/12/22
2 hunters
AR 6 creed and 243 with thermals
60° with stiff east wind
Grady county fields
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
0 heard
3 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws braved the humidity, light precipitation, and a stiff east wind but we got it done. Called in a triple first set with Nutty Nuthatch but two stayed just in the woods. A female stepped out and she didn’t leave. Three sets later we were at a place known for bobcats. Mark played a few bars on the Crooked Creek Game Calls hand call and that had this bobcat  responding in no time.


----------



## chase870

12 December 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County pasture and creek bottom with cows
light east wind cloudy; light to heavy fog
ICHOTECH Call Invite Howls squeal baby jack
1 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Slipped out and hunted a pasture and bottom that favors an East Wind. Nothing much moving the yote I heard was a good way off and most likely on the other side of the highway.


----------



## chase870

15 Dec 22
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County Hay field
west wind dark sky and cool to cold
ICHOTEC call vocals, squeal baby jack, cotton tail distress
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Hunted a couple sets on some property that will soon be a subdivision. First set had a yote show up pretty sure it was a miss. I shoot across a draw and have good cross wind on this stand. After watching the video several times, I can see a tree branch get hit and fall out of a tree.


----------



## Yotedawg

12/15/22
3 hunters
AR 6 creeds and 243 with thermal
North Grady county pastures and hayfields
50° slight w/nw breeze
TT, LD, MFK, Foxpro vocals and distress
Many heard
8 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws ran four sets and it was a busy night for predators. Saw either dawgs or the bobcat at each set, just didn’t get shots at everything. Did manage to put two in the truck along with a big cat for south Georgia.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> 12/15/22
> 3 hunters
> AR 6 creeds and 243 with thermal
> North Grady county pastures and hayfields
> 50° slight w/nw breeze
> TT, LD, MFK, Foxpro vocals and distress
> Many heard
> 8 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws ran four sets and it was a busy night for predators. Saw either dawgs or the bobcat at each set, just didn’t get shots at everything. Did manage to put two in the truck along with a big cat for south Georgia.


Nice very nice.


----------



## Keith Karr

Yotedawg said:


> 12/15/22
> 3 hunters
> AR 6 creeds and 243 with thermal
> North Grady county pastures and hayfields
> 50° slight w/nw breeze
> TT, LD, MFK, Foxpro vocals and distress
> Many heard
> 8 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws ran four sets and it was a busy night for predators. Saw either dawgs or the bobcat at each set, just didn’t get shots at everything. Did manage to put two in the truck along with a big cat for south Georgia.


Looks like a fun night Russell !


----------



## Yotedawg

Keith Karr said:


> Looks like a fun night Russell !


Keith it was fun. Finally had some cooler weather to go out in.


----------



## chase870

17 December 2022
2 Hunters
AR 15's with thermal
Jackson County pasture and creek bottom with horses
*West wind dark sky and cold
Foxpro shockwave with MFK vocals and distress 
1 Heard
1 Seen
1 Killed

Picked up a spot today and gave it a try tonight. I sent my Foxpro Shockwave to MFK and had them put their sounds on and it got home today, so I gave it a try. Killed a really fat male tonight he looks like a young dog no wear on his teeth at all. I saw him while moving to the second set, stopped and set the call on the ground, and put the gun in the tripod played caught cottontail and comes to the edge of the tree line and stopes and sits down. A good portion of the pasture in front of him had 8 to 10 inches of water in it and he was unwilling to get his feet wet.*


			Fat Boy - Rumble


----------



## Keith Karr

Nice shot and video Charlie ! 

I’m hoping to get out tonight for a few stands.


----------



## Doug B.

chase870 said:


> 17 December 2022
> 2 Hunters
> AR 15's with thermal
> Jackson County pasture and creek bottom with horses
> *West wind dark sky and cold
> Foxpro shockwave with MFK vocals and distress
> 1 Heard
> 1 Seen
> 1 Killed
> 
> Picked up a spot today and gave it a try tonight. I sent my Foxpro Shockwave to MFK and had them put their sounds on and it got home today, so I gave it a try. Killed a really fat male tonight he looks like a young dog no wear on his teeth at all. I saw him while moving to the second set, stopped and set the call on the ground, and put the gun in the tripod played caught cottontail and comes to the edge of the tree line and stopes and sits down. A good portion of the pasture in front of him had 8 to 10 inches of water in it and he was unwilling to get his feet wet.*
> 
> 
> Fat Boy - Rumble


That one looks like a real joker!


----------



## chase870

19 December 2022
1 Hunter
220 Swift with Leupold VX III
Barrow County hardwood ridge
Cold hard frost light wind
FoxPro call MFK howl's, wood rat, and cottontail distress calls
0 heard
1 seen 
1 killed

I've killed several yotes on this ridge over the years. The howls and rat in distress didn't produce anything. The cottontail distress sounds attracted a hawk and the crows I like it when I have natural sounds in the area I think it puts a predator at ease somewhat.  I saw him a ways off and gave him another shot of cottontail and he came on in. First shot missed, the foxbang feature worked like a champ, pup distress starts yote stops and looks for the call and the second round connected


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> 19 December 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with Leupold VX III
> Barrow County hardwood ridge
> Cold hard frost light wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, wood rat, and cottontail distress calls
> 0 heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> I've killed several yotes on this ridge over the years. The howls and rat in distress didn't produce anything. The cottontail distress sounds attracted a hawk and the crows I like it when I have natural sounds in the area I think it puts a predator at ease somewhat.  I saw him a ways off and gave him another shot of cottontail and he came on in. First shot missed, the foxbang feature worked like a champ, pup distress starts yote stops and looks for the call and the second round connected


Nice color phase dawg!!


----------



## Keith Karr

Yotedawg said:


> Nice color phase dawg!!





chase870 said:


> 19 December 2022
> 1 Hunter
> 220 Swift with Leupold VX III
> Barrow County hardwood ridge
> Cold hard frost light wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, wood rat, and cottontail distress calls
> 0 heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> I've killed several yotes on this ridge over the years. The howls and rat in distress didn't produce anything. The cottontail distress sounds attracted a hawk and the crows I like it when I have natural sounds in the area I think it puts a predator at ease somewhat.  I saw him a ways off and gave him another shot of cottontail and he came on in. First shot missed, the foxbang feature worked like a champ, pup distress starts yote stops and looks for the call and the second round connected


Beautiful color and nice shooting Charlie !


----------



## Keith Karr

18 December 2022
2 hunters
243 AR and 6cm bolt with thermals 
Haralson and Carroll County cutover, hay field and pastures
Upper 20’s light NW wind
FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights and pup distress
Several heard
4 seen
1 killed

Called in 3 quickly on the first stand in a large cutover. We killed one and missed one.

Had yotes talking on 3 of 5 stands some across a river that they weren’t willing to cross and the wind probably gave us away before we started on one stand.

Lord willing we are going to try 3-4 more spots tonight.


----------



## Yotedawg

Keith Karr said:


> 18 December 2022
> 2 hunters
> 243 AR and 6cm bolt with thermals
> Haralson and Carroll County cutover, hay field and pastures
> Upper 20’s light NW wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights and pup distress
> Several heard
> 4 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> Called in 3 quickly on the first stand in a large cutover. We killed one and missed one.
> 
> Had yotes talking on 3 of 5 stands some across a river that they weren’t willing to cross and the wind probably gave us away before we started on one stand.
> 
> Lord willing we are going to try 3-4 more spots tonight.
> View attachment 1197084


Nice job Keith!! Send me pics!!


----------



## Keith Karr

19 December 2022
2 hunters
223 and 6cm bolt guns with thermals 
Carroll County hay field and pastures
Mid 40’s but muggy with light E wind
FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights and rabbits distress 
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed

First two spots were dead. Third spot was a place we had hunted twice before and not saw or heard anything. I told Michael that maybe the third time was a charm. 

Just as we got set up and before turning the call on one popped out of the trees in my direction. Michael said take him….he’s looking our way. I pressed the record button but it was in picture mode instead of record mode….so no video. 

I shot him facing me at around 100 yards. He ran back into the brush and left a blood trail a blind man could see. I crawled into the tangle of briars and went about 15 yards before spotting him another 20 yards or so further with my scanner. I gave up on getting to him and backed out. 

Before looking for my yote we called in another one but Michael never had a clean shot even thought it came less than 100 from us.


----------



## Yotedawg

Keith Karr said:


> 19 December 2022
> 2 hunters
> 223 and 6cm bolt guns with thermals
> Carroll County hay field and pastures
> Mid 40’s but muggy with light E wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights and rabbits distress
> 0 heard
> 2 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> First two spots were dead. Third spot was a place we had hunted twice before and not saw or heard anything. I told Michael that maybe the third time was a charm.
> 
> Just as we got set up and before turning the call on one popped out of the trees in my direction. Michael said take him….he’s looking our way. I pressed the record button but it was in picture mode instead of record mode….so no video.
> 
> I shot him facing me at around 100 yards. He ran back into the brush and left a blood trail a blind man could see. I crawled into the tangle of briars and went about 15 yards before spotting him another 20 yards or so further with my scanner. I gave up on getting to him and backed out.
> 
> Before looking for my yote we called in another one but Michael never had a clean shot even thought it came less than 100 from us.
> View attachment 1197222


Awesome Keith!!


----------



## Keith Karr

26 December 2022
2 hunters
Both hunters 6cm bolt guns with thermals 
Meriwether county cutover and pastures
Lower 30’s very light SW wind
FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights and pup distress and rabbit 
Heard yotes on 3 of 6 stands
4 seen
1 killed

My buddy Shane killed one and hit another one but we couldn’t find it in the cutover. 
If I could shoot better we would have two more.


----------



## Yotedawg

Keith Karr said:


> 26 December 2022
> 2 hunters
> Both hunters 6cm bolt guns with thermals
> Meriwether county cutover and pastures
> Lower 30’s very light SW wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights and pup distress and rabbit
> Heard yotes on 3 of 6 stands
> 4 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> My buddy Shane killed one and hit another one but we couldn’t find it in the cutover.
> If I could shoot better we would have two more.
> View attachment 1199067


Pretty blond color Keith.


----------



## chase870

27 December 2022
1 Hunter
220 Swift Remington 700 and Leupold Galss
Barrow county hay field and bottom land
light wind clear and cold bright sun
FoxPro call MFK sunrise howls caught rabbit and cotton bomb
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Figured I'd call one up during the day. Not sure if the next-door property owner's construction project has them spooked or they just were not around. Either way its still neat to watch the crows and hawks respond to the call


----------



## DustyRoads

Keith Karr said:


> 26 December 2022
> 2 hunters
> Both hunters 6cm bolt guns with thermals
> Meriwether county cutover and pastures
> Lower 30’s very light SW wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights and pup distress and rabbit
> Heard yotes on 3 of 6 stands
> 4 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> My buddy Shane killed one and hit another one but we couldn’t find it in the cutover.
> If I could shoot better we would have two more.
> View attachment 1199067


Meriwether-my old stomping grounds;get them all


----------



## Yotedawg

12/27/22
3 hunters
6creeds and 243 AR’s w/thermal
33° very light wind
Grady county clearcut and pastures
Every sound in the library
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

A seemingly perfect night but looks can be deceiving. All we managed to do is freeze our toes and laugh at a fox that kept coming back to the call each time we changed sounds. We brought him back five times since apparently a dawg was not coming. It became a game but honestly I would have rather been home by my fireplace.


----------



## Keith Karr

27 December 2022
2 hunters
223 and 6cm bolt guns with thermals
Carroll county hayfield and pastures
Mid 20’s very light wind
FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights, pup distress, rabbit and more
Heard yotes on all 5 stands and saw them on 3 of the 5
6 seen
2 killed

We had dogs talking and close on all 5 stands. Michael killed an old male on stand 4 and we called in 4 on stand 5 and got a double. Probably the best night I’ve had since getting hooked on this addiction


----------



## DustyRoads

Keith Karr said:


> 27 December 2022
> 2 hunters
> 223 and 6cm bolt guns with thermals
> Carroll county hayfield and pastures
> Mid 20’s very light wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights, pup distress, rabbit and more
> Heard yotes on all 5 stands and saw them on 3 of the 5
> 6 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> We had dogs talking and close on all 5 stands. Michael killed an old male on stand 4 and we called in 4 on stand 5 and got a double. Probably the best night I’ve had since getting hooked on this addiction
> View attachment 1199277
> View attachment 1199278


Outstanding-please keep it up


----------



## chase870

27 December 2022
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow county hay field and power line
Cold with a light wind
FoxPro call MFK Howls cotton tail distress
2 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Hunted 3 sets first set was a bust, second set was a bust as well, third set I had a pair or group answer they never broke cover


----------



## chase870

Keith Karr said:


> 27 December 2022
> 2 hunters
> 223 and 6cm bolt guns with thermals
> Carroll county hayfield and pastures
> Mid 20’s very light wind
> FoxPro call MFK howl's, fights, pup distress, rabbit and more
> Heard yotes on all 5 stands and saw them on 3 of the 5
> 6 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> We had dogs talking and close on all 5 stands. Michael killed an old male on stand 4 and we called in 4 on stand 5 and got a double. Probably the best night I’ve had since getting hooked on this addiction
> View attachment 1199277
> View attachment 1199278


Nice looking dogs


----------



## chase870

29 December 2022
2 Hunters
22-250 and 220 Swift both with thermal
Morgan and Barrow County hay fields, cotton fields, and chicken house
Cool with a light wind bright moon till midnight
FoxPro with MFK vocals and prey sounds, pound town got the job done
6 heard
5 seen
1 killed

Hunted the first 3 sets in Morgan County, had 4 dogs in the field behind the chicken house when we got there and they were just passing through. They were out of sight by the time I got the call out and never responded to it. The next 2 sets produced a armadillo and no yote. I took my buddy home and left Morgan County. I stopped in Barrow and called a set in a place that has been productive so far and got 3 different groups to Howl, game on. MFK Pound Town sealed the deal. No video on this one I had a senior moment and forgot to put the SD Card in the DVR recorder


----------



## Keith Karr

chase870 said:


> 29 December 2022
> 2 Hunters
> 22-250 and 220 Swift both with thermal
> Morgan and Barrow County hay fields, cotton fields, and chicken house
> Cool with a light wind bright moon till midnight
> FoxPro with MFK vocals and prey sounds, pound town got the job done
> 6 heard
> 5 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> Hunted the first 3 sets in Morgan County, had 4 dogs in the field behind the chicken house when we got there and they were just passing through. They were out of sight by the time I got the call out and never responded to it. The next 2 sets produced a armadillo and no yote. I took my buddy home and left Morgan County. I stopped in Barrow and called a set in a place that has been productive so far and got 3 different groups to Howl, game on. MFK Pound Town sealed the deal


Sounds like a fun night Charlie !


----------



## DustyRoads

chase870 said:


> 29 December 2022
> 2 Hunters
> 22-250 and 220 Swift both with thermal
> Morgan and Barrow County hay fields, cotton fields, and chicken house
> Cool with a light wind bright moon till midnight
> FoxPro with MFK vocals and prey sounds, pound town got the job done
> 6 heard
> 5 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> Hunted the first 3 sets in Morgan County, had 4 dogs in the field behind the chicken house when we got there and they were just passing through. They were out of sight by the time I got the call out and never responded to it. The next 2 sets produced a armadillo and no yote. I took my buddy home and left Morgan County. I stopped in Barrow and called a set in a place that has been productive so far and got 3 different groups to Howl, game on. MFK Pound Town sealed the deal. No video on this one I had a senior moment and forgot to put the SD Card in the DVR recorder


Good going...what thermal is that?


----------



## chase870

DustyRoads said:


> Good going...what thermal is that?


Trijacon


----------



## chase870

I had a personal goal of killing one yote a week. I don’t count them unless I can touch them. 35 confirmed kills. If I shot-better and added the missed and crippled I feel sure I would’ve made it


----------



## Doug B.

chase870 said:


> I had a personal goal of killing one yote a week. I don’t count them unless I can touch them. 35 confirmed kills. If I shot-better and added the missed and crippled I feel sure I would’ve made it


That's awesome! You have really worked on them!


----------



## Keith Karr

chase870 said:


> I had a personal goal of killing one yote a week. I don’t count them unless I can touch them. 35 confirmed kills. If I shot-better and added the missed and crippled I feel sure I would’ve made it


Way to put them down Charlie ! 

I’m planning to go tonight. You need to go ahead and get a 2023 thread open


----------



## Yotedawg

1/5/23
2 hunters
6 creed AR’s w/thermal
North Grady co. fields
50° light wind
Mfk and foxpro vocals and distress
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed

Two of the Predator Outlaws went out for a few sets. I was home not feeling well. Booroo invitation howls brought this female across the field. She hung up at 200 yards but they double teamed her and the 6 creeds take no prisoners. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------

